# Wounded Hearts (Kingdom Hearts RP)



## Gorblax (Jun 15, 2009)

_For the story so far, or to sign up at any time, visit this link:

source_

"The Heartless are everwhere, Cid! Can't you work any faster!?" Yuffie shouted from the doorway to Merlin's home, headquarters of the Radiant Garden Restoration Committee. She was taking out the Darkballs swarming through the borough as fast as she could, but was in just a little over her head.

"This piece of junk takes forever to boot up," Cid grumbled from in front of the large console anachronistically placed in the wizard's den. "Oh, for the love of Shinra, I thought we were off the hook after we took out the MCP."

"A hero's work is never done, Cid," Merlin lectured. He was leafing through a spellbook from his personal collection, making esoteric hand motions throughout. "Once one takes up the sword, they must fight valiantly until the darkness falls."

"Yeah, whatever. Hey! We're online! Leon, can ya hear me?"

"I hear you. Give me one minute," Leon said from the other end. Cid had just connected to him through Ansem's computer, where the man once known as Squall was figuring out the town's defense settings. "So, you're telling me you can reprogram the Surveillance Robots in the castle so they won't bond with the Heartless," he said to the computer.

"Affirmative," a familiar, friendly voice spoke back to him from the console.  "This will leave the surveillance robots free for the User to input their own data. For example, directives to seek and destroy Heartless."

"Well, Tron, what are you waiting for?" Leon smirked.

"Processing."

"Cid, you don't have to worry. Help is on the way," Leon reported to his old friend on the other line.

"About time!" Cid said grumpily.

Sure enough, dozens of Surveillance Robots, now lacking the Heartless Emblem on their interior and their sinister, glowing eyes replaced with a small LED screen, rushed out of the castle and into the frey. Using their Sparkle Rays, it wasn't long until Yuffie was able to take a breather.

"Whew! That was a real workout," Yuffie said, treating herself to a well-deserved sea-salt ice cream from Merlin's freezer. "These waves of Heartless are getting more and more intense. I can hold 'em off, and the robots are a real help, but I don't think we're going to make any progress without a Keyblade."

"Well, you may be in luck," Cid said, getting a report on the air traffic. "There's a Gummi Ship docking right now!"

"The Highwind?" Yuffie asked.

"No..." Cid said, puzzled. "And it's not the King's, either. In fact, I don't recognize it at all. And I wrote the book on Gummi Ships. It looks like... well... a big zeppelin. Almost like the airships that zipped around here about a decade back."

"Hmm," Yuffie said, looking over at the image of it on the screen. "Does it have a callsign?"

"Yeah... the Blackjack."


----------



## EPIC (Jun 15, 2009)

Meanwhile, Xero was in a nearby building writing a new entry in his journal, "I'm getting close," he said, "almost there." Suddenly, he felt a large rumble from the bottom of his house, "What the- ?" he said as he fell from his chair. He grabbed his journal and ran downstairs, grabbing his Abyss in the process. He walked outside to see that Heartless were attacking his house, "Heartless, huh? Looks like they're Pureblood..." Darkballs and Neoshadows surrounded him, "I can't defeat them all." He thought, "I need the Restoration Committee." Suddenly, the Neoshadows jumped out of the ground. Xero casted Thundaga and hit all Neoshadows at once. Then, He shot a Blizzara bolt at one of the Darkballs and ran towards Merlin's House, with Heartless following him. 

When he made it, he was thankfully aided by the robots that were fighting against the Heartless. But, Heartless appeared as he got close to the door, "Help!" he screamed hoping that someone can hear him. He began casting Thundaga at the Heartless that were blocking his way, then blew them away with Firara, and finally entered the door, slamming it behind him. "Can someone explain to me what's going on." he said as he hyperventilated.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 15, 2009)

"Oh, hey! Xero! Didn't hear you coming!" Cid said.

"You know this guy?" Yuffie asked.

"Yeah, it's fine," Cid said. "He's in the marketplace all the time, bothering the moogles about some Keyblade project. Trying to make one himself. Ha! Good luck, that's all I have to say."

"Keyblade, huh?" Yuffie said wistfully. "Well, let us know how that goes. We could really use one of those around now."

"Maybe that's why the Heartless have been so active lately," said a woman emerging from Merlin's basement, having prepared a Potion for the battered Yuffie. "The Heartless are attracted to Keyblade wielders. Maybe your research is bringing them here, Xero."

"I dunno, Aerith," Cid said, obviously still skeptical. "But this many? We haven't had an outbreak like this since we were run out of Hollow Bastion."

"It's as if Kingdom Hearts itself burst open," Aerith agreed, on second thought.

"Anyway, I think the bots have it under control," Yuffie said after quaffing the Potion. "I'm going to the dock and checking out the Blackjack. It's been a while since we've had some excitement around here."

Everyone stared blankly at Yuffie.

"I mean, some non-Heartless excitement."


----------



## EPIC (Jun 15, 2009)

Xero, finally, gained his breath and composure, and tried to explain himself after hearing about everybody's comments, "Actually, you guys might be right..." he said, "I don't know what it is, but if Heartless are coming after the Abyss, then that means that I had created an actual keyblade, but, since it doesn't function as one, I highly doubt it." He walks over the table in the middle of the room, where a lot of stuff was piled on top of it, "But, the second thing that you said, Aerith, might be correct. There are only two reasons why there are this much Heartless scattered across the worlds: (1) the Door to Darkness has been unlocked and opened, or (2) Kingdom Hearts really did explode. Of course, King Mickey and Sora have sealed the Door To Darkness on both sides, so it will be nearly impossible to open it. On the other hand, Kingdom Hearts probably did explode. You remember don't you? Organization 13's plans were to recreate Kingdom Hearts by collecting massive amounts of hearts and gathering them together into a massive heart. Let me put it this way," he pulls out his journal and begins writing in it, " the heart is very fragile, even though it is a vital source of our life and existence, if something were to happen to it and interfere in its regular processes, it will shatter. Kingdom Hearts is no different. If something were to happen to it, it would shatter, and if Organiztion 13's plan were to create it from thousands of smaller hearts. Of course, those hearts would all scatter, if the Kingdom Hearts were to be destroyed. Now think about it, thousands and thousands of tiny hearts, with no shell to protect them, wide open for someone or something to capture them... there is only one man who would have the bravery to take such a risk, just to thwart the Organization's plans. This man, who had almost succumbed to the darkness, who had sought revenge against the pupils who had betrayed him..." He closed the book and put it back in his pocket. Then, he walked towards Yuffie, "I'll come along with you, I want to observe this gummi ship, too. Its been along time since I've seen one."


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 15, 2009)

"I guess you can come along..." Yuffie said, a little confused. "But only if you promise no more speeches.

"I thought it was rather enlightening," Merlin said.

"Yeah, you think a phone book would be enlightening if it had enough words in it," Cid said.

"I'm not really even sure what that means," Merlin said.

"Yeah, well, now you know what we feel whenever you open YOUR mouth," Cid retorted.

Not wanting to wait and hear how this argument turned out, Yuffie left to the port located on the other side of the Marketplace.

"Well? You coming?"


----------



## EPIC (Jun 16, 2009)

Xero shook his head, trying hard not to laugh at Cid's and Merlin's arguments. He nodded his head towards Yuffie and followed her to the Marketplace. On their way there, Xero heard a tiny voice, "Xero!" It called. He turned to the direction of the voice, only to get his face pounded in by a tiny Moogle. "Xero," the Moogle said as he hugged Xero's face, "I'm so happy I found you!"
"First, get off me," Xero said, he pulled off the Moogle and held him in the air, "Now, what's wrong, Zee?"
"Its the Heartless, they're attacking everywhere!" 
"Yea, I know..."
"They attacked the shop and everybody ran towards the docks, while I came to find you!"
"The docks? That's where we're headed, but what took you so long to get to me?"
"That!" Zee pointed towards an incoming group of Heartless that were after him. "Alright, you go with Yuffie to the docks," Xero ordered, "I'll hold them off."
"But... what if you don't make it back?" Zee asked worriedly.
"Please, I have a whole entire life's philosophy to write! You think I want to die now? Hmph!" Xero pulled out his Abyss and got ready to fight. "Xero, you're so cool," Zee said before flying towards Yuffie, "Yuffie, we have to hurry! My friends are in danger and Xero's holding the Heartless off, so we can head to the docks!"


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 16, 2009)

"Wait, you're saying everyone is at the docks?" Cid asked the unbearably adorable Moogle. "Maybe we should check this out."

"I'm coming too," Merlin said. "A Heartless swarm is no excuse for me to neglect my daily exercise. I need to get around a little in my old age. All this sitting around and reading isn't good for me. Xero, can I ask you and Aerith to hold the fort down? You seem like a capable sort. I have a good instinct on people I can trust. Just make sure that, should they make it into the house, none of the Heartless abscond with any of my books. It's very important. Got it?"

"ARGGGGG this is taking freaking forever!" Yuffie said, frustrated. "Let's go already!"

Leaving Xero behind to fight what was sure to be a rapidly approaching wave of Heartless, it wasn't long before the group got to the docks and found out why everyone was there. They weren't running in terror. They were cheering.

"Oh, cripes," Cid said. "I should have known. Only one guy would drive a gummi ship that obnoxious."

"SETZER!! SETZER!! SETZER!!" the crowd shouted frantically.

"That's right, my adoring public," said the garishly dressed man emerging from the ship. "I have returned home from my travels across the worlds! And I come for one reason only, dear friends!"

"Setzer, have you come back to save us from the Heartless?" one adoring 10 year old boy asked him from the front of the crowd.

"You got it, buddy. Because where there's adventure to be found, I won't be far behind! People of Hollow Bastion-"

"Radiant Garden," someone whispered to him from the Gummi Ship.

"People of Radiant Garden, your Heartless troubles are over!"

The cheering shook the very foundations of the village.

"Give me a break," Yuffie said, rolling her eyes.


----------



## EPIC (Jun 16, 2009)

Xero was just about to walk out to face the heartless, but stopped at the door to answer Merlin's request, "I'll be able to handle these guys, Merlin, you don't have to worry." With that, he left towards the large army of heartless. Darkballs, Shadows, Neoshadows, and any other Pureblood Heartless you can name, all surrounded him. "Hmmm... these guys must be controlled by something, a larger heartless perhaps. If so, then I need a way to flush him out or at least try and find him," he thought, "If he's a large heartless, then that means that he should be somewhere wide and open-spaced. That means it should be somewhere past the bailey..." Some Heartless jumped in to attack, but he slashed them away, "Whereever it is, it must be waiting for something, or at least hiding. But, if it wants hearts, it needs to be in a place where there are a large group of people... the docks! But, the marketplace should be too small, I hope. Man, I hope everyone's safe..." Xero casted Thundaga at a group of incoming Heartless. When he was able to finish one group, another wave would come, "Man, looks like I'll be busy," he said to himself, "Hey, Aerith, could do me a favor? Check on Cid's computer, if you can, and ask Tron if there are any large Heartless anywhere?" A group of Neoshadows sprouted from the ground, but Xero casted Firara when they came up.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 16, 2009)

Kari slashes at another heartless before running."Where are they coming from?" she asks herself. A shadow jumps at her but she kills it easily and another group of Neoshadows appear."What the hell!" She shouts before running further away but soon realises she is getting closer to the rest of the heartless."Damnit!"
Kari slashes her way through them but one gets onto her leg."GET OFF!" She shouts before slashing it away."HELP ME!"


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 16, 2009)

"I'll see what I can do," Aerith said, pulling Leon back up on Cid's monitor. "Leon, can you trace where the Heartless are coming from? A friend of ours thinks they may be here under the control of a larger, more powerful Heartless."

"Tron? Anything?" Leon asked the large console in Ansem's Study.

"One moment... one moment..." Tron said. "I've detected an enormous level of Darkness energy in the Dark Depths, beyond the Great Maw. If I may make a personal observation, though?"

"Go ahead, Tron," Leon said.

"I find it strange that this outcropping of darkness did not appear on the system's scanners until you ran a specific query."

"Interesting," Leon said. "That means there wasn't anything there until we asked about it, right?"

"You got it," Tron said.

"I'm going," Aerith said unexpectedly.

"What!?" Leon jumped. "Aerith, I'm looking at the readings right now. Whatever's out there, it's much too powerful for you."

"I'll have Xero with me," Aerith said confidently. "The Dark Depths is the last place anyone saw Cloud. There's a chance those readings could be picking up Sephiroth."

"If that's true, Aerith, then you have all the more reason to stay away," Leon said.

"Well, my mind is made up," Aerith said resolutely. "I missed them the last time they disappeared. If they're there, I'm not making that mistake again. Xero? are you coming with me?"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 16, 2009)

Kari soon finds herself cornered by the heartless."Why me?" She asks,"I'm nothing special.Why are you after me?"
A heartless starts dancing about and then says,"You can fight we need you to become one of us but you seemed to be able to keep human looks so you can inflitrate the human's little hidey hole."
"Wait I just understood what you just said but people don't hear you say anything or make a single noise!" Kari shouts.
"Well you are special after all you're not human or a heartless or a nobody.You are something very special and we must have you on our side."
"Fine I'll help you but first...can I just do something?" Kari asks getting out a notepad and pencil.
"What is that?"
"Draw you it'll be a nice thing to keep and I like drawing whatever things I see look like."
"Fine but be quick."
Kari instantly starts drawing the heartless and also labels parts of its body and a description of what it was.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 16, 2009)

Before Kari could finish her sketch, though, a razor-sharp playing card zipped through the Shadow's body, destroying it and releasing its heart.

"Well, I'm off to a good start!" Setzer said. "No need to thank me for saving you, young lady. It's what I'm here for. I have business at Ansem's castle, but I guess I have time to sign a quick autograph." He took out a pen and paper from one of the pockets in his elegant cloak. "Now, who am I making this out to?"

"Setzer!! Wait for us!! Y'know!?" a voice called from behind them.

"Listen up, Setz," another voice said. This one was coming from a boy about Kari's age in a hat that had the kanji for "Ore" on it. He was carrying a foam bat. "I know you've got a fan club going for you and everything, but it is not cool to leave us behind like that. Fuu, Rai, and me were getting info from an old blonde dude, a ninja chick, and some kind of wizard on the best way to get to the castle."

"Shortcut," a third voice confirmed succinctly, this one a girl.

"Oh, how rude of me," Setzer said to Kari. "Allow me to introduce my entourage from my Summer cottage in Twilight Town. This is Seifer, Fuujin, and Raijin. They insisted on coming along, and what can I say? I'm just a giving person."

"Whoa, hello, nurse," Seifer said, taking a look at Kari for the first time. "Name's Seifer. You know, it's dangerous for a pretty girl like you to be alone out here all by yourself. What you need is someone strong and capable to protect you."

"Mission," Fuu said irritably.

"Why you gotta play me like that?" Seifer protested. "Fine, let's go. And I'll see YOU later, doll."


----------



## Apprentice (Jun 16, 2009)

*First Post WOOOO*

Kadadriean slept for most of the action. Around the time where Setzer arrived his mother came to wake him up. "Kadadriean get your butt up Setzer's gummi ship is here", His mom began to blush. Kadadriean sat up on his bed and looked around for a shirt. He grabbed a white tank top and the rest of his things and headed out the door. As soon as the door shut he heared a mixture of sounds. People screaming for help, People cheering. "What's going on"? He said as he gripped the sleuth (case of his katana) and walked towards the bad sounds. 

He walked a couple of blocks, and as he turned to his ally where he usually sits in for a while he sees at least 15 heartless crawling on the walls and prancing around in the darkness. Kadadriean squinted his eyes, he couldnt beilive what he was seeing, so many and for what. As the heartless sinced his arrival they immediatly pushed there line towards him. He stood still and slowly unsleuthed the blade. He slowly drowned the blade in a flame. "GET AWAY"! The flame blasted the heartless back but not destroying them. A large flame rose from the ally into the sky and disappeared with seconds. Kadadriean jumped on a wall into the large heap of heartless and began slashing and kicking away. "TIME FOR THE FLAME"!!!!!


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 16, 2009)

_"Kadadriean,"_ a sinister voice whispered in his ear as his battle with the Heartless was about to rage on. _"You were meant for bigger things than this. Scuffing with Shadows. Stealing groceries. Your magical ability is far too great for this stifling suburb. Your destiny awaits you, Kadadriean. All you have to do is ask, and you can have anything you want. See if you can fight your way to the Villain's Vale, past the Great Maw. I'll be waiting."_

No sooner had the mysterious voice broken contact that the Heartless facing him grew to five times their normal size and began climbing the wall.


----------



## Apprentice (Jun 16, 2009)

Kadadriean stopped once the voice was register in his ear, while stopping a Heartless punched him in his cheek sending him flying through a window. "What was that, who was that"? He got up as if the punch didnt phase him. He looked through the window and the heartless appeared to have vanished. He stepped out the window, he was wrong the heartless have grown 5 times there original size. They all jumped down onto him sending his body down into te ground cracking rocks and shaking the block. 

As he layed there under the Heartless he thought about the message which was sent to him through his mind. His blade had slid into a corner, unreachable. He laid there as the pain increased and consentrated. Within mila-seconds his eyes had glown red and his muscles tightened. he began to push himself up. But couldnt any further until...... "UNLEASH"!!!!! A collosal blast of black fire had threw the heartless in the air dicenergrating them. Kadadriean stood as the color of his eyes went from red to black with purple outline. His hands engulfed in teh flame. He looked as he was impressed. The flame died down. And he walked over to the corner where his sword was. He grabbed the blade and immidiatly the blade turned purple. He began his journey to the Villain's Vale. To exceed the power which he had just obtained.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 16, 2009)

Meanwhile, the man who had spoken to Kadadriene from the Vale was communicating with some other unseen voice.

"I trust everything is going according to plan, your honor?"

"All of the pieces are falling into place, my liege. Soon, this world shall be yours."

"And what, your honor, of the book? And the computer?"

"As I have said, my liege. All of the pieces are falling into place. There are fools out there who are practically doing all of the work for us."

"Just more proof, your honor, that the magics are on our side. Pity, though. I was considering coming down there myself and hurting a few people, set a few things on fire. But that seems hardly necessary, now."

"Please, my liege. You need your strength. I promise you will soon have all your playthings arranged for you in due time."

"Let's hope so, your honor. I've waited far too long and have been killed far too many times for this."

His Honor couldn't help but smirk devilishly.


----------



## Apprentice (Jun 16, 2009)

Kadadriean wasnt intended to walk all the way there. Instead of walking he tried to consentrate where the voice channeled into his mind wave from. He sat on the outside of the ally.

 "Hmmmmmm". The new color flame sat an aura around his body. He began to float from the ground. His body was hurled up in the sky for a moment. And exploded into dark flames. The flames set 4 buildings on fire. His body was traveling so fast that no human or heartless could stay concoius during the flight. 

A trail of purple and black fire was left behind in the sky. As he was knocked unconcoius he tried to connect to the voice. "WHom ever you are, What ever you are, im coming and i want answers".


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 16, 2009)

"I wouldn't be so eager to go up there if I were you, boy," said a voice in a gruff, unplacable accent behind Kadadreian in the alleyway. He seemed to be chuckling a bit at the display of his power. The man was dressed in desert outback gear, was well above six feet, and carried a large, threatening shotgun.

"Name's McLeach," he said, coming out of the shadows. "Percival McLeach," he added, putting emphasis on the first name. "But you," he chuckled some more, in a way that seemed like he was about to roast Kadadriane and eat him. "You can call me Percy."

"Yeah, yeah, before you say anything, I can hear that voice, too. Wouldn't be much of a tracker if I didn't. Anyway, I know that man who spoke to you. I would recognize that voice just about anywhere. I bet you think you're pretty hot right now. Well, odds are a hundred to one against you that all that newfound pith n' vinegar is on loan from him, and the fella HE works for. Now, the guy you spoke to, up in Villain's Vale is bad. I know, I've worked for him a few times. I'm a pretty cold songun, I tell ya what. But the guy bossing HIM around... well... watch out. That's all I have to say. Just thought I'd give you a head's up. Consider it my good deed for the day. Now, if you'll excuse me, I've got me some killin' to do."

McLeach climbed up the fire escape, pulled out a briefcase, assembled a sniper rifle, and began to wait.


----------



## Apprentice (Jun 16, 2009)

Kadadriean began to settle his new obtained power. He slowly gained concouisness, and floated down back in the ally."Percy" he began to speak "Are you saying this,this power is that of darkness"? Kadadriean set a float next to Percy. He dropped to the ground and easily made it up behind Percy with just mere quick climbing skills. "Can you tell me why the are so many heartless here anyways, since you know so much"?

KAdadriean began to smirk as if he was excited about what Percy's response was bound to be.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 16, 2009)

"Smart kid," McLeach said, not looking up from the scope of his rifle. "Not smart enough, or you'd get back to worrying about proms and midterms and other teenager things and leave this heavy stuff to the adults. But, heck, if that's not the power of darkness you got, I don't know what is. I mean," there went that sinister chuckle again. "You just decimated FOUR buildings. Almost blew my cover. If you had, trust me, darkness or not, I would have ended you-" he snapped his fingers on the hand not on the rifle. "Like that. But, nevertheless, the guy who can make a squeaky, horomonal acne factory like yourself into a mini-nuclear bomb, well, a kid as smart as yourself can guess who's bringing the Heartless. Am I right?"


----------



## EPIC (Jun 16, 2009)

Xero heard the news and was glad that his hypothesis was right, "If this is true, then if we defeat the powerful Heartless, the small fry would reduce in morale and numbers..." he thought. A Neoshadow jumped in for an attack, but Xero blocked and knocked it away. Then, he was rammed by a Darkball into the house, sliding next to Aerith. "Alright," he said as he got up, "I'll come with you, but we still need help getting passed these guys..." He stood up and looked over the computer, "Hey, Leon, if you would be so kind, could you ask Tron if we can borrow a few of those security bots? Two, at least, and tell him I said thank you."


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 16, 2009)

"User Leon is occupied at the moment, I'm afraid," a chipper voice answered Xero. "But I'd be as happy as my programming will permit to be of service. I'll also send a couple to monitor your storage unit while your directives have you occupied elsewhere."

Aerith laughed. "That means he'll look after the house while we're gone. Thanks, Tron."

"That's what friends are for, Aerith. Signing off."


----------



## EPIC (Jun 16, 2009)

Xero looked shocked as the computer began to speak with words he didn't understand, but he relaxed as Aerith explained it to him, "Thank goodness, you're with me, Aerith," he said as he shook his head. He looked towards the door with a look as if he was ready to ram right through it and head right into a fight, "Alright here's the plan: I'm the only fighter of us two, so I'll try making an opening. All you have to do is cover my rear and make sure my magic stays up. Is that okay?" he asked.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 16, 2009)

"Got it," Aerith said. "It's true I'm not much of a fighter, but I have a fair amount of magic in me. I think I can keep you supplied, so long as we don't get too far from each other."

Moments later, the surveillance robots arrived.

"I think that's our escort," Aerith said. "Now let's go find Cloud."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 16, 2009)

Damien sat on Sunset Hill. Today was much of a boring day so far. Quite uneventful. He looked into the orange sunlight, losing himself in thoughts.  Usually by now he would be looking around town, but today he decided against it. It felt like a day to relax.

"I swear. I must have gone through this whole town enough that I've seen every square inch of it. I just wish something exciting would happen, seeing how I'm stuck on this world." He thought out loud, turning his gaze to a passing train.

Damien put a hand on his sword, picking it up and trying to think of where it could have come from. He found it in an alley. Twilight Town isn't the place to find weapons besides Struggle weapons, so a sword was kinda out of place.


----------



## EPIC (Jun 16, 2009)

Xero nodded and headed out the door, where a large amount of Heartless were waiting for them. The bots were able to shoot some of them down and form a path for him and Aerith, so he hurried through with them following behind. When the Heartless blocked his way, again, he jumped on the back of one of the bots, did some re-wiring, and fired a large beam that took out a large number of Heartless, "Forget my petty little magic," he thought, "I have the best weapon right here." He let go of the bot and let it fly freely, then turned to Aerith, "Didn't think I could do that, huh?" he said smilingly, then continued onward.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 16, 2009)

"Oh, great. NOW someone finds the sword. Where were you yesterday?"

A figure who had remained unseen until this point in time approached Damien, with a frustrated look on his face. He was older than Damian, about college student age, and wore blue robes decorated with stars and moons.

"Stupid, stupid, stupid!" he cursed himself. "Master Yen Sid TOLD me Setzer wasn't the right guy to send. That I needed to wait for whoever found the sword. But NOOOO. I had to go with Twilight Town's Undefeated Struggle Champion. Fantastic."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 16, 2009)

Damien looked at the person who approached him. "What's with the getup?" He asked, taking note of the odd robes. "And... What's the big deal about the sword? I just kinda... Found it." He told the robed man. The blade of the sword was a dark gray metal.

He took a moment to think about things. At least something was happening today. Damien stood up. He did remember Setzer leaving. So did Seifer, Fuu, and Rai, if he remembered correctly. "So... What do you need from me then?" He asked. Damien certainly was asking quite a few questions.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 16, 2009)

"Yen Sid told me he would ask questions," the guy said to no one in particular. "Setzer didn't ask any questions. SHOOT, SHOOT, SHOOT! I can NOT believe this is the guy. One day, that's all I needed."

"Oh, sorry," he said, interrupting himself and making eye contact with Damien. "Yeah, I'm dressed like this because I'm the Sorceror's Apprentice. Ol' Yen Sid. You heard of him? Only the most powerful figure on this world? No? Okay, moving on. You may not know this, but outside the Town, a lot of Heartless are showing up. Okay, you don't know what those are. Why would you? Evil monsters. They like the dark. And, you know, taking people's hearts. That's the part we could do without. 

"So, they're all over the place now. Not just this world, but, like, ALL of them. I know, pretty intense. Anyway, they're all coming out of a hole in some place called Kingdom Hearts, which is kind of like the Nexus of the Universe or some load like that. So, with the usual crowd that deals with this sort of thing otherwise occupied, Yen Sid sent me to find The Hero of Twilight Town, who might be able to plug it up. He told me if he could find and wield the Sunset Sword, hidden in plain sight, then he'd be the one. Also gave me a few other signs. 

"I got tired of waiting, though, so I just sent Setzer. SHOOOOOT. This is really, really bad. I need to get you to Radiant Garden, like, now. Before Yen Sid finds out I screwed up. I'm going to be in serious trouble, man. I'm his first apprentice since King Mickey, you know. I have a lot to live up to. Do you think you could help me out? I'll come with. Please?"


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 16, 2009)

Damien could hardly follow any of what the apprentice of Yen Sid was talking about. He just nodded his head. "Heartless. King Mickey. Sunset sword. Hero of Twilight Town." He said, nodding his head the whole time.

"But you said go to Radient Garden. That's... Another world? Well then. I suppose I can only accept an offer like that, now, it seems." He laughed, holding the sword in front of him. "Right then! When do we leave? I mean... A trip like that must take what? A couple of days? I don't really know." He asked.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 17, 2009)

"Right now!" the apprentice waved a wand with a moon at the end of it, the two of them were enveloped in a swirl of magic, and shot like a torpedo into the sky. It could have taken a second or a hundred years, but they spun like that through space without any track of time when they touched down on top of Ansem's Castle itself only a moment later.

"Sorry about that," the Apprentice apologized. "I admit, I'm still kind of new to this. With more practice, I could just swoosh people between worlds like nothing. Man, in retrospect, that was really stupid. I'm lucky we didn't hit a Gummi Ship. When we get back to Yen Sid, let's... leave that part out. But hey, you're really confused right now, and I don't even know your name. My name's Jay."

The man smiled, and held out his hand to Damien.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 17, 2009)

Damien looked around shocked then looked in his hands. The sword wasn't there. He looked up and the sword was falling down at him. The hilt hit him in the head then stabbed into the ground. "Ow..." He mumbled, picking up the sword then shaking Jay's hand. "Damien. Nice to meet you." He said, looking around a bit more.

"Okay... So now what?" Damien asked, realizing that they were on top of a castle. "We're... On top of a castle." He laughed a bit disoriented. "Do we get to take down some of these... Soulless? Or was it Heartless?" Damien thought out loud, wanting to do something.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 17, 2009)

"Heartless. Man, Yen Sid was always a lot better at explaining this. I'll give it a shot though. Here goes: So, everyone's got a heart. In that heart, at least the heart of most people, there's light, basically all of your good thoughts, and darkness, all of your bad ones. Heartless are the darkness in people's hearts drawn out and taken form. 

"So, it's basically you, but, like, a monster version of you, without your body or soul. Not fun being a Heartless. And once you are, all you usually care about is drawing out the darkness in other people's hearts and turning them into Heartless. If they're defeated by a certain weapon, though, a Keyblade, then the heart is freed from its Heartless and ascends to a world of Light called Kingdom Hearts.

"Problem is, though, there was a big war only a little while ago. Like, at the end of the summer. You were probably unaware of it at the time. But trust me. In the end of this war, though, Kingdom Hearts broke open, and all of the hearts that had been freed into it started becoming Heartless again, and spread to pretty much every world we can find.

"Yen Sid- that's my master, a powerful wizard, maybe the most powerful anywhere- told me that King Mickey is working hard on trying to get the guys with the Keyblades back in the action to settle this. King Mickey is the ruler of Disney Castle, a world that rules over a bunch of other worlds. His job is to keep everybody safe and happy. I've never met him, but Yen Sid assures me he's a great guy. Anyway, he told me that if we can't get access to the Keyblade guys, then we're going to have to close up Kingdom Hearts ourselves, or the Heartless would just keep coming. He told me that one of the people who could help was right here, known in one of his books as The Hero of Twilight Town. Or maybe just Hero of Twilight. I could have added the Town part. 

"So, that sword you found has been there for ages, but can only be found by the person in Twilight Town with the most light in their heart until they pick it up. What the Sunset Sword does is that, besides function as a wicked cool chunk of steel, in a time of great need- I'd say about now- it can glow with the light of your heart and be used to slay the darkness. Here, let me show you..."

Jay conducted a simple Magnet spell, and sure enough, a Shadow zipped right up onto the roof with them.

"This is one of the weakest types of Heartless. Try hitting it with your sword without focusing any energy into it."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 17, 2009)

Damien listened to Jay's speech. He certainly did talk a lot. It was kinda boring. "Yeah, yeah. Enough talking. Let's just get to the exciting part!" He exclaimed as the Shadow was drawn up to the roof. "This won't be hard." Damien chuckled, flipping his sword in his hand arrogantly. He held it in a ready stance then charged at the Shadow.

"Vanquish." He said, charging and slashing, doing as Jay said, without focusing his energy into it. What slightly bothered Damien though was how Jay kept calling light good and darkness bad. The difference between good and evil had always been a touchy subject. He didn't really understand the difference. It seems to him as just a matter of opinion.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 17, 2009)

Jay laughed at how seriously Damien was taking this, when every time the sword connected, the Shadow flinched, but it didn't do any significant damage.

"That was just to show you what happens to a Heartless when you don't use the power of Light. Now, try it again. But this time, try and make the sword glow bright by focusing positive thoughts into it. Your family, or your friends, or a happy memory."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 17, 2009)

Damien sighed. "Happy memories." He mumbled, fending against an attack from the Shadow. He thought of the times that he would explore in Twilight Town as a kid, always finding new areas and being proud of his discoveries. "Now." He said. "This thing's going down." Damien laughed, his sword starting to glow with light. He blocked one other attack from the Shadow then pushed it back a bit, slashing at it.

As Damien slashed, he was already thinking about the ideas of Twilight and Sunset. He understood where Yen Sid and Jay were coming from, yet something was coming into his head as far as thoughts go.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 17, 2009)

The Heartless burst into rays of light as the Sunset Sword exploded through it.

"There you go! I can see you're definitely the guy. We're not done yet, though.

"Now, don't get it into your head that light is always better than darkness," Jay said. "Why do you think Yen Sid lives in Twilight Town? More than any other world, it emphasizes balance. There are times for positive energy, and times for negative energy. Times to be happy, times to be sad. Times to be forgiving, and, well, times to be angry."

Jay did another Magnet spell, this time pulling a large chunk of debris onto the roof, about as big as Damien.

"This time, try focusing your anger into the Sunset Sword. Any time you feel you've been wronged, or somebody has hurt you or someone you care about, physically or emotionally, to make it turn dark. And attack."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 17, 2009)

"That's what I was wondering about. A sunset is between day and night. Twilight is between light and dark. I was questioning if dark could be used like light." Damien told Jay, the blade instantly turning dark. It was easy enough for him to do. He charged at the debris, slashing toward it yelling as he slashed.

As usual, Damien's thoughts were going as he slashed. _I think I get it now... I can use light and dark, yet they say that dark is evil. Does that mean that I am slightly evil myself? Or is it different? Can dark be what they consider good like they consider light?_ He thought.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 17, 2009)

The debris shattered into millions of pieces upon impact. It was almost as if it was never there.

"Wow, you catch on really fast. Yen Sid was right again, go figure. A word of warning, though. He told me to tell you this after you knew how to use the sword: not everyone who uses the light is good- some people are convinced what they are doing is right, and yet commit unspeakable atrocities. And not everyone who uses the darkness is evil- some people use their negative emotions to battle the forces that impose them.

"So, the Sunset Sword is a weapon of dual functionality. In some ways, that makes it more versatile than the Keyblade I told you about... in others, not. You don't have to worry about that though. What you do need to know is that just as it can be used to destroy, the sword can be used to heal. If you touch a friend with the light of your sword, it can heal their wounds. But, if you use the darkness on a being of darkness, like that Heartless... well, don't do that.

"I think I'm done talking your ear off for now. What I do know is that there's supposed to be a gateway to Kingdom Hearts somewhere in the castle. I'm not sure how it works, though. For all I know, this could be a wild goose chase. I don't know the place any better than you, and I think you know how to handle yourself now, so we'll split up to cover more ground. I'll let you know if I find anything."

Jay used a Gravity spell on one of the shoddier portions of the roof, it broke open, and he jumped down.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 17, 2009)

Damien looked at the sword in his hand. "Versatile indeed." He said then made the sword imbued with darkness. He stabbed a spot on the roof and it broke. He jumped down, landing in a hall. "Well that worked as well as I had hoped." Damien chuckled, looking down the halls. "Don't know what this thing will look like, but I'm sure I'll know it when I see it." He told himself.

Some odd Heartless started to surround him. "I'm starting to feel unwelcome." Damien mumbled. He was surrounded by Darkballs and Shadows. "Seriously... Somebody has to be summoning these. They must have heard of me." He laughed, his cocky attitude kicking in. His sword switched to Light. "Might as well give them something to be interested about."

A shadow jumped at Damien from behind. He quickly spun around and cut it down. Three more leaped at him from the side. He turned and slashed horizontally through them, causing them to burst into light. "These things are as annoying as bugs." He said, slightly annoyed with Shadows. A Darkball did a quick charge attack, hitting him back.

"Geez. This isn't very fun. Getting hit sucks." Damien groaned. He slashed the Darkball. It didn't go down in one hit like the Shadows. He unleashed a small combo on it and it finally burst. "So these things are annoying." He chuckled. "I wish I could use the Dark on them. It is more powerful but Jay said..." Damien left off, slashing at a Darkball as it tried to attack him from behind.

"This thing we're looking for has gotta be here. They must be guarding it."


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 17, 2009)

"We're almost there!" Aerith said to Xero as they used the Sparkle Rays to clear the Great Maw. Excitedly, she broke ranks and started running towards the Dark Depths, and was caught off-guard by a Neoshadow. At the last minute, a burst of energy hit the Heartless and saved her.

"Couldn't let you go off without me," Leon said, smiling. "If Cloud's there, I want to see him too. He's my friend too, you know." He turned at Xero, and frowned. "Aren't you supposed to be protecting Merlin's house?"

* * * 

_"My, my, this just won't do,"_ a voice whispered into Damien's ear. _"You won't make it to Kingdom Hearts at all at this rate. The Heartless here are far too powerful to be hurt by the power of light. Only the destructive power of your rage can clear them."_

The Sunset Sword's Light wavered as the Shadows fell into the ground and came together, merging as one that towered over him. It looked down at the brightness of the Sunset Sword and seemed, mouthless, to laugh at it.

_"Good luck,"_ The voice said simply.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 17, 2009)

"My rage..." He said, trying to stop the sword from going dark. "If I use my dark, I'm sure this thing will only get stronger. But the light isn't strong enough. I need the strength of the dark, yet the power of the light. I need to embrace my powers. I need to..." Damien mumbled, letting off.

"I don't know what to do. This would be easier if I could just use dark on all of my opponents!" He yelled, his anger flaring. The sword turned dark from his anger. "Wait... No. Stay calm. Don't let anger... But darkness is stronger. Light isn't strong enough for... I need dark. I need anger." Damien rambled, his thoughts going out of control. "Is dark evil? Is light really all that great? Is power all that important?" He asked himself.

"What can I do against this thing?" He asked, looking at the towering Heartless.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 17, 2009)

"_I'm afraid time's up,_" the voice whispered. The Gigant Shadow sunk into the ground, emerging directly below Damien to push him into the ceiling.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 17, 2009)

Damian gasped as the air was knocked out of him and he hit the ceiling. He fell back down to the ground and the Gigant Shadow stood over him. "It's never too late." Damien said, pulling himself up to his feet. The sword glowed with light once again. "I want to.... combine light and dark. I am the Hero of Twilight. Perhaps I can mix light and dark into twilight to fight with the strength of Dark and the power of Light." He said.

The Sunset Sword glowed with light, but he was trying to combine it with the dark at the same time.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 17, 2009)

For one shining moment, everything in the room seemed to come alive. The colors were more vibrant, the air was coursing with energy, and the sword- the sword was a spectacle to behold. Zebra striped waves of energy coursed from the blade itself, repelling the Gigant Shadow. Every blow landed reduced it to size and divided it, and it was powerless to defend itself. All other Heartless in the chamber fell by the wayside.

Unfortunately, this couldn't be held for long. The darkness in the sword overtook the light, and the next blow landed was a huge mistake. All of the darkness imbued into the sword emptied, leaving it its original dull, dark grey color, and coursed into one of the Shadows. Convulsing, it grew to an impossible size, muscles bulging from every part of its body, and a heart-shaped hole growing in its chest. Demonic wings grew from its back, and its face became covered in tendrils. This was the Darkside of the sword.

"_Thank you for that wonderful demonstration,_" the voice whispered to Damien once again. "_I now truly understand the scope of your power over darkness. You can do great things with that power, child. You can visit any world you wish, spend your life seeing things the most fanciful mind has never dreamed of. And I can show you how. Just say the word. Otherwise..._"

The Darkside began charging a menacing orb of dark energy from the hole in its center.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 17, 2009)

Poor naive Damien. His spirit of an adventurer. The offer was too good to pass up. "Dark doesn't mean evil. You know what? I'll... Take you up on your offer." He said after a moment. "But this thing is getting in my way." Damien groaned, looking at the Darkside. "You'd think that if I can create it... I should be able to destroy it all the same. I want it back in the sword." He said.

"Fine! I accepted the offer! Just end this thing." He called out to the voice. _Jay's not going to be happy. Though maybe he was trying to use me all along..._ Damien thought.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 17, 2009)

"As you wish," the voice said. The man in Villain's Vale smirked as he watched the entire Darkside retract into Damien's sword. The so-called Hero of Twilight didn't bat an eye. To be able to create that much darkness was one thing, but to absorb it... oh, his liege could do great things with this boy. His heart was strong and he feared not the darkness- but then, why would he be? He was unaware of the creatures lurking within.

His Honor sent a pair of Invisibles to retrieve Damien so they could fly him to Villain's Vale. Perhaps he wouldn't need that grocery thief after all.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 17, 2009)

Damien let the Invisibles fly him away. As they did, he looked back at Ansem's Castle. "Well, that was different." He said, kind of thrown off that Heartless were now considering him an ally. He looked below as they flew over the town. Many Heartless were down there. Yet, some people were attacking them. So Jay wasn't alone in his cause.

Damien, however, had new priorities. The Invisibles were taking him somewhere. Something came into his mind. If Heartless were the embodiment of darkness in people's hearts, why weren't there creatures that were embodiments of light? That would be a bit interesting. He looked down at the Heartless for a moment then gazed in the direction that he was being flown.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 17, 2009)

"Damien. Welcome." The voice in his head greeted him, this time in real life. It belonged to a gaunt man dressed in the garb of a French, 19th century judge. "I have been looking forward to meeting you. I trust these creatures of the dark gave you no trouble. Judge Claude Frollo, at your service."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 17, 2009)

Damien nodded. "They were perfectly fine. I don't know how this will work but..." He started, coating his sword in a little bit of darkness and gave a little bit to the Invisibles to help them in their fight. "So... Judge. What exactly makes you want me? Sure I can use darkness, but I'm sure other people can too. Oh, that reminds me. How exactly do I use this darkness? I'm kinda a beginner." He pointed out.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 17, 2009)

"My boy," Frollo said, "You are, indeed, a beginner, but your potential is great. The fact that you can wield that sword is proof. You will truly make a fine Hero of Twilight. As you come in the twilight of all existence. I am a man of order, Damien. A champion of the right and the just. I have bowed to no one's demands, and have always performed the greater good in the name of the people, despite the cost. And yet, I now have a Master, one who speaks to me directly, and possesses unknowable power. One who shall lead us all in the path of the light, even if we must use darkness to reach it."

Judge Frollo smiled. "My master... is God Himself."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 17, 2009)

Damien just nodded. "Uh... Huh. Can you show me how to use this darkness? I notice that there is a bit of conflict in this town at this time and I can't help but want to assist." He asked, putting his sword away. "Teach me darkness." Damien was eager to learn how to use these powers then go help in the struggle.

He could care less if he was on the side people considered evil, he was really more concerned that he was on a side that he was happy being a part of and so far, he was slightly enjoying all of this.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 17, 2009)

Frollo laughed a little. "Well, I can see you've had enough heavy-handed explanations for one day. Very well. God, in his infinite kindness, grants instant gratification. Quasimodo!"

"Yes, father?" A man called from the balcony. He descended the staircase with great difficulty. It was apparent that he was horribly deformed. "Do you need something?"

"Bring me the vial," he said.

"Another?" Quasimodo asked, his head drooping. "Father, I'm not sure I'm comfortable with-"

"You question the will of your Creator?" Frollo fumed.

"Of-of course not, father. I'll have it right away."

"Thank you, Quasimodo."

Moments later, to visible disgust, Quasimodo reemerged from the attic, tenderly carrying a vial containing a liquid so dark it actually seemed to absorb light. The vial itself was marked with the Heartless Emblem.

"This vial contains a magical nectar that will stir the dormant darkness within you," Frollo said. "It shall quench the light which holds back your true power. You may become a Heartless, for a time," Frollo warned, "But I assure you, the effect is only temporary. In the long term, you will learn all there is to know about controlling the darkness. The knowledge shall awaken within your mind. Will you drink?" Frollo asked. "Or shall I seek another to fulfill their destiny and achieve true greatness?"


----------



## EPIC (Jun 17, 2009)

Xero ran hastily to the Dark Depths until Aerith ran past him and was almost ambushed by a Neoshadow, "Aerith," he called, but, thankfully, she was saved by Leon. He sighed in relief, then began to explain himself after hearing Leon's comment, "I know, I know, but if I were to just stay there with no backup, I would've been done for. I needed a plan, these guys won't stop coming unless we, at least, defeat their boss." Xero began walking forward, "Come on, we don't have anymore time to lose!" he ordered as he began running.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 17, 2009)

Finally, Aerith, Xero, and Leon had fought their way through the Heartless to the Dark Depths. Aerith gasped in surprise to find what had been waiting for them at the command center of the Heartless...

It was nothing. Nothing at all.

"This is what I was afraid of," Leon said, sighing. "I think that whoever's sending these Heartless wanted us to be here. That's why we didn't see anything here until we made Tron do a scan. They must be tapped into the computer system somehow. If Cid could link up, why not someone else?"

"But why would someone want us to be here?" Aerith asked.

"I don't think it's a matter of where we are..." he glowered at Xero again. "But where we're not. This was a trap."


----------



## EPIC (Jun 17, 2009)

Xero lowered his head, beating himself up for making such a bad mistake, but something enlightened,"Leon, if what you say is true, then that means that someone is controlling Tron from a third computer that is linked up to his system. If that's the case, then he would know, wouldn't he? If someone is linked up to Tron, then the link must be extremely small to be unnoticed by him. I know the existence of two more computers that could possbily be linked to the castle's computer, but they are in different worlds, so that is unlikely. But, the other possibly, is that something was here, someone did lead us here, someone with enough dark energy to be able manipulate the heartless and send off such a strong energy signal, then disappear like that..." Xero pulled out the Abyss and pointed towards Villain's Vale, "Maleficient! She must be trying to conquer Radiant Garden again." He turned towards Leon with a serious look on his face, "Leon, we lost our home once, we cannot lose it to her again." He walked over towards the entrance to the Great Maw, "Listen, I'm not completely sure if its her, but I am not losing my home to the darknes. Thankfully, I had a plan in case this happened, now listen well; Leon, you go back to the castle's computer, tell Tron to send out all the security bots and activate the Claymores. Aerith, you're coming with me to check on everybody in the marketplace, and to see if Merlin's home is still intact. This... has become a war, and we must fight to protect our home!" With that he ran, a security bot was following him not too far behind.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 17, 2009)

"Xero! Wait!" Aerith shouted. "Before you go... maybe there's something you should see."

"What... is going on there?" Leon said, looking up at the sky. It seemed like a boy about Xero's age being carried into Villain's Vale by two Invisibles.

"Xero," Leon said. "If you still really want to help us, you can check out what's going on in Villain's Vale. I think that's where our guy is. I'm going to take Aerith back to Merlin's and have Tron set up the security system from there. Hopefully, it's still working.

"This is all my fault..." Aerith said dejectedly. "If I hadn't been so headstrong, this wouldn't have happened."

"Come on, Aerith," Leon said. "We don't even know if Merlin's house is what they were after. Let's go and check it out."


----------



## firemander (Jun 17, 2009)

Sephiroths mum said" what i named u after my hamster"
sephiroth said"Waaaaaaaaat!!! you idiot you named me after a flipping hamster


----------



## EPIC (Jun 17, 2009)

Xero looked up at the sky and saw what was in the sky. Then, he looked at Leon and nodded. He turned to the security bot that was following him and tapped on its armored shell, "You're coming with me," he siad. Then, he ran passed Leon and Aerith, and jumped off the cliff. The security quickly followed behind and flew as fast as it could to catch up to Xero. Then, it caught him and the two flew towards the boy. The security bot shot a few lasers at one of the Invisibles, getting its attention. "Let's get started!" Xero said.


----------



## Apprentice (Jun 17, 2009)

Kadadriean was to the point where he didnt care about the darkness. He twirled his blade in the air, before piercing Percy in the spinal region with it. "Stupid Hunter". Kadadriean yanked the blade from the body as he began levatating again. As he began to soar in the sky he saw the castle once more. As he glared at the castle he felt an impulse of energy. Kadadriean pointed his purple blade at the castle miles away. It began to glow again, the blade shot a humongus blast of drak flame to the castle connecting a window of the castle. 

It was a bridge you can say, a bridge of fire. Kadadriean stepped on the flaming path in the sky and took a deep breath. "This is it, power". Kadadriean's ody was instantly hurled through the sky, as he grew closer and closer to hid destination. As he grew closer the bridge grew shortet. Kadadriean was just seconds wawy from destiny...... Or death.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 17, 2009)

Fortunately for Damien, the lasers missed their mark- he didn't even notice Xero shooting. A few moments later, though, he was at the window of Villain's Vale, where Judge Frollo stood, offering Damien the vial. Frollo looked up to see Xero riding the Surveillance Robot.

"If you'll excuse me a moment, Damien," Frollo said. "There are some who would deny the path of the righteous. Should you have any doubts as to my intentions, allow me to take this opportunity to show you that God is on our side."

Frollo took a knee and closed his eyes as the robot began firing lasers through the window at one of the Invisibles Xero had spotted before. "My liege," Frollo began. "Please look favorably upon those who wish to glorify thy name, and show us the compassion, although we be unworthy, to fulfil to us your promise to strike down those who would oppose thee with the rage of the heavens. Amen."

The Invisible dodging the surveillance robot jumped about fifteen feet back as the sky began to glow with a furious light. For a moment, a high-pitched whine was heard. Immediately, a raging column of Light streamed down from the heavens, slamming Xero towards the ground far below and disintegrating the Surveillance Robot. Once the column reached the ground, everything it touched was burned away from existence by the Light's intensity. Frollo looked out the window and tut-tut-tutted.

"Ah, well. As this one goes, so shall go the world. And that, Damien, is where you come in. But first, I believe we had a proposal to resolve."

***

Just when Kadadriean was gone, McLeach rose, taking a Hi Potion out of his satchel and applying it directly to the wound.

"Cripes and biscuits, am I happy now that Frollo pays me in Abilities for his jobs. Second Chance. No hunter should be with out it." He raised the scope of his rifle, and zeroed in on the back of Kadadriean's turned head. "And you, boy, just made the biggest mistake of your short life." He pulled the trigger.


----------



## Apprentice (Jun 17, 2009)

The bullet from Percy re-opened an old scar from Kadadriean, just missing a lethal point it zoomed and scratch up Kadadriean's old eye scar. "Kadadriean quickly burned the scar closed along with his whole eye. "You will pay, after i achieve greatness" Kadadriean whispered to himself. As he grew closer to the castle.
(i was posting while you were editing XD)
*****
Kadadriean just feet away from the castle,as he spotted a window with shattered glass. Kadadriean gripped his blade adn let free from the bridge flying into the window. the speed of darkness was to great for him to bare as he slammed face first into a wall inside a room whee two others stood. He fell about 15 feet and rolled to the center of the room. 

With his blade he bared himself up. As he tried to use both arms he fell back down, relizing his left shoulder had been dislocated. As he drug himself on the ground, the sword making an awful screeching noise, he bit by bit said "Gotta.... Power......Darkness". It seemed as if his mind was gone but it was only the pain. Kadadrieanw as scratched and bruised as the x-scar on his hand had reopened. He Finally bared the strength to stand, and as he did, with his body hunch over, and blood dripping from his hand yelled "WHERE ARE YOU"!!


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 17, 2009)

Frollo looked up to the sky with an aggravated look on his face. "Heavens above, will there be no end to these interruptions? Invisibles. Deal with the intruder. I don't care who he is." The two Invisibles that had escorted Damien into Villain's Vale went after Kadadriean.


***

McLeach cursed as Kadadriean entered the Vale. "I _missed?_ How could I have missed? I never miss!"

"Oh, did I accidentally bump into your gun while you were trying to shoot someone? I'm real, real sorry about that," a cute, female voice said behind him.

"You!" He said, turning around to face his saboteurs.

"That's right," Yuna said, floating between her cohorts, Rikku and Paine. "Friendly Neighborhood Gull Wings, at your service."

"Leon wants you out of this town, McLeach," Paine said in a no-nonsense tone. "Your kind isn't welcome here."

"Yeah, why don't you go back to poaching ivory, or whatever it was you used to do?" Rikku said boldly. "I mean, killing is one thing, but treasure hunting at least I can understand."

"Oh, when I am done with you three..." he said in frustration, picking up his shotgun.

"Yoink!" Rikku said, grabbing the scope of his sniper rifle. And in a flash, the three of them disappeared.


----------



## Apprentice (Jun 17, 2009)

Kadadriean was stumped not knowing what to do. He look as one charging with it's sword lashed at hiim, knocking Kadadriean's sword away and kicking him to the ground. The other one came and floated there staring at Kadadriean. Kadadriean tried sticking his good arm out and blasting it, but nothing happened. He turned to the man who has sent them upon him. "Are you the one......who's been talking to me". 
Kadadriean's was slashed across the back, leaving a nasty gash. He tried to get closer to the man but couldnt his magic was drained and physical strength was low. He was close to the end.


----------



## EPIC (Jun 17, 2009)

Xero was just about to catch up to Damien until he made it insided the castle, "Almost there, we're catching up to him!" he said. Then, he noticed an old man looking out into the window and praying, "What is he doing?" Xero thought, then the sky begain to brighten. Xero knew that the sky doesn't just shine like that and realized it was an attack, so he jumped out of the way and started falling to the pool of Heartless that was surrounding the castle. The column of light rained down to the ground and destroyed everything underneath, "Woah..." Xero thought as he continued to fall. He, finally, landed on solid ground, but was surrounded by thousands of Heartless, "Man, do I need a miracle? Yes..." He looked over and saw that he was close to the castle's entrance, all he had to do was just form a path to it. He casted Thundaga at a group of Heartless and began running, but was blocked off by the Heartless, "Great..." He said.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 17, 2009)

Frollo glanced at the intruder for the first time, realizing who it was. He said nothing to Damien.

_Your services are no longer required, Kadadriean,_ the voice said in the thief's head. _I have found a more qualified applicant. Although I do appreciate your keen ability to follow instructions.... in fact, perhaps I still do have a use for you. Now that you know how fragile your power is in my hands, perhaps you would agree to run a few... errands for me in return for sparing your life. If you satisfy my goals, I may be persuaded to allow you the dark enhancement to your powers you have become so accustomed to._

A dark portal opened up across from where Kadadriean was sprawled on the floor. _If you agree to my terms, I will allow you to traverse this doorway to another world of my choosing. I will give you further instructions once you arrive. I trust you to continue to make the right decisions._

***

Just when Xero thought he was at the end of his rope, he noticed something fly overhead. Was that... an airship? A compartment in the gondola opened, and bombs started pouring out of it onto the surrounding Heartless. Spotting the flanked hero, a rope ladder descended, inviting him up into the ship.

"Welcome aboard the Blackjack!" a familiar voice shouted to him. "Yours truly, Captain Setzer, presiding!"


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 17, 2009)

Damien looked at Frollo. He snatched the vial of the dark liquid from him. "I doubt that I will turn into a Heartless. Even for a little while. Mind you, I can use light as well as dark so perhaps the light will prevent my heart from being _that_ enveloped in darkness." He said, opening the vial. He smelled the liquid and wrinkled his nose.

"Smells like... Power." He said, tilting the vial back so the liquid began to pour into his mouth. He chugged it down quickly. "But it tastes like crap." Damien noted, waiting for the thing to take affect.


----------



## EPIC (Jun 17, 2009)

Xero looked over to spot a gummi ship, "What... is that?" he wondered. Bombs began raining overhead, Xero ducked to make sure he didn't get hit, and blew away everything surrounding him. When he looked up, a rope ladder was waiting for him to climb, then a voice called to him, it was Setzer. Xero shook his head and climbed the rope towards the so- called captain, "Setzer, What are you doing here?" he asked, "Never mind that, you think you could land in that castle?" He pointed through the single in Villain's Vale where Frollo and Damien were supposed to reside.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 17, 2009)

"Ohhh, I really wish you hadn't done that..." Quasimodo said to Damien with sincere sorrow in his voice. "I really liked you. You shouldn't squander the light in your heart."

"Quasimodo!" Frollo shouted.

The hunchback panicked, not knowing how to respond to his father's anger at his impudence, and he ran up to the attic. The Darkness began to envelop Damien.

"Now, you may recognize a few strange personality traits you didn't have before," Frollo said. "Such as an affinity for ravens. You might want to take one as a pet, perhaps, some day. Also noteworthy... the ability to turn into a dragon at will. Now, let the knowledge of the Darkness flood your mind."

***

"ExCUSE ME?" Setzer said looking at Xero, an eyebrow raised. "Last time I checked, I saved YOUR life, not the other way around. I call the shots on this ship, thank you very much."

"Destination!" Fuu protested, on board with him.

"But... this is where Jay said we needed to be, y'know!" Rai joined in.

"We did only get orders from the guy who gave you this position as 'Hero of Twilight Town' in the first place when we ran into him in the castle," Seifer said. "Maybe we better do what he says. Look for this Damien guy."

"Fine." Setzer resigned. He gave the helm a spin, landing on top of Frollo's tower. "At arms, gentlemen!" Setzer called. His posse took out their struggle bats, and the four of them rappelled down the rope ladder through the window.

"Such impudence," Frollo said, frowning. "Damien, time for your first test of your new powers already. See if you can clear the intruders using the Darkness."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 17, 2009)

"I still have light inside me. It will never completely fade. I can feel it just as much as ever. Tell that to Quasimodo. As for these people..." Damien started, gathering the power of darkness in his hand. "Taste the power of DARKNESS!" He yelled, the darkness surrounding him and creating a suit on him that looked like dark muscle tissue. As it got to the hands, the muscle tissue was white. A variation of the Heartless Emblem was on his chest. This was some kind of Dark Suit.

"I like this... Makes me feel powerful." He said, stabbing his sword into the ground. Balls of darkness were shot out of the ground where he stabbed, firing at Setzer and the others.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 17, 2009)

Seifer, Fuu and Rai didn't even have a chance to block- they were immediately blown away by the dark energy, twinkling into the horizon.

"Well, then. Ahem." Setzer said. "Now, listen, err, Desmond, was it? I was sent by Jay, the sorceror's apprentice, to retrieve you. He has some important information about Kingdom Hearts, and spotted you being captured by those Heartless. But, you know. If you don't want to come, that's fine. I'll just let him know you're busy."

*YES.* A voice cried in victory in Damien's head. This wasn't like Frollo's, though. It was a female voice, but one that carried the same amount of menace. *FINALLY, A HEART POWERFUL ENOUGH TO CONTAIN MY ESSENCE. SOON, DAMIEN, YOU WILL BE MINE, AND I YOURS. BUT FIRST, ALLOW ME TO DETERMINE HOW TO EXTINGUISH THAT BLINDING LIGHT WITHIN YOU, SO THAT DARKNESS MAY FILL THE VOID. YES, THIS TIME, THE BOY IS MINE AND MINE ALONE. ANSEM WILL NOT LAY HIS HANDS ON MY QUARRY THIS DAY.*


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 17, 2009)

Damien shot a single dark energy ball at Setzer. He managed to deactivate his Dark Suit. "Curses..."

_You.... Woman. Stay away from my light. It is mine. I am the hero of *Twilight*. That means I am both light *and* dark. Leave the light alone or it will destroy you. Or more importantly, I will destroy you. You say that I am yours and yours alone. You're wrong. I am mine. You... You are nothing but a voice in my head that I will destroy if you try anything._ Damien thought, contacting this annoying voice.

"Frollo. This thing you gave me. This power. I like it. But this voice..." He said, creating a ball of dark in one hand and one of light in the other. He combined them into a swirling ball of power. "I didn't ask for you to take me over! I belong to myself so don't take that from me!" Damien yelled, throwing the ball at him. He was obviously pissed.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 17, 2009)

The ball thrown at Setzer made contact, bringing him to his knees, but the one aimed at Frollo fizzled out before it reached him.

"How disappointing," Frollo sighed. "It seems you, too, would deny the will of the Lord. I will have to increase the dosage, once you are captured. Then, perhaps, we can make a proper vessel from you yet. Maleficent?"

"*FROLLO,*" the female voice issued from Damien's mouth curtly. "*WHAT WOULD YOU HAVE ME DO, SO THAT I MAY ONCE AGAIN WALK THE PLAIN OF EXISTANCE?*"

"Render the boy unconscious. Overwhelm him with your darkness. While he is sleeping, he shall be administered your nectar until you are reborn."

"*I WILL DO NO SUCH THING AT THE COST OF BEING BEHOLDEN TO YOU AND YOUR MASTER,*" Maleficent/Damien protested.

"All we ask in return, my lady, is that you use the boy's power to sink the worlds into darkness. Was that not your original intention?"

"*IF YOU GIVE YOUR WORD THAT THIS IS ALL YOU ASK OF ME,*" Maleficent/Damien responded, "*THEN I AM WILLING TO COOPERATE.*"

"My lady, with all due respect, you are not exactly in the state to be conducting negotiations. Nevertheless, your word is mine," Frollo waved off the dark abomination nonchalantly.

"*THEN IT IS DONE,*" Maleficent voiced. She then concentrated her essence into flooding Damien with the full extent of her darkness, hoping to render him unconscious.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 18, 2009)

Damien hardly knew how to react to what was happening. He allowed Maleficent to believe he was unconscious by stopping his struggle and concentrating on holding onto the light inside him. He liked having his light and would never let it go out. He would let Maleficent do what she wanted for now, but he was merely remaining dormant and protecting his internal light from her darkness.

"Well then... I guess I..." He said, falling into his dormant state to protect his light.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 18, 2009)

Damien collapsed on the floor. "*The boy is strong,*" Maleficent said, her voice gentler from the weakened state of Damien's consciousness. She was unable to move the body, only speak from it. "*But he has retreated into the Light of his heart to protect it.*"

"Truly the Hero of Twilight to the end," Frollo said. "Very well. Quasimodo?" He called up the pull-down staircase to the attic. "Bring me more of the nectar. Everything."

"No," he said in response.

"No?" Frollo raised an eyebrow. "Need I remind you, my son, of who has issued to us these orders?"

"I... I won't believe in a God who would want this done to an innocent child!" Quasimodo said. "If your God wishes to remake the universe, let him do it himself!"

"Quasimodo," Frollo addressed his adopted son calmly," Do you have any idea how much it is you disgust me?"

"What?"

"You are an abomination, child. Half-formed. That is what 'Quasimodo' means. This was why I chose it as your name. I wished to kill you, as an infant, as you were the son of an enemy of the people. I could not allow that evil to spread to another generation. And yet, an archbishop warned me that if I did not raise you as my own, my soul would be condemned to the Underworld."

"You have no idea how much it delights me that you would turn against the Lord Almighty," Frollo continued. Quasimodo was frozen in horror. "For now, finally, after all of these years of keeping the company of what can only be called a monster, I now have reason enough to kill you."

Frollo raised a long, bejeweled curved knife by his side and raised it to Quasimodo, prepared to cut him open and end the charade of fatherhood.

"NO!" Quasimodo protested. He took a beaker with the Heartless Emblem on it filled with Maleficent's nectar, easily a dozen times the size of Damien's vial, and flung it at the man who had imprisoned him in attics his whole life and who had killed his birth parents. Frollo screamed in pain, overwhelmed by the Darkness.

"The Darkness... no..." Frollo dropped to his knees. "YOU PROMISE I WOULD BE UNTOUCHED, MY LIEGE! YOU GAVE ME YOUR WORD THAT I ALONE WOULD BE SPARED!"

"But, your honor," said a voice in his head, "This way is ideal. We do not need the boy. We have his Sword. I have always trusted you, Claude. And now, with this power in your heart, you may use it and become the Darkness by the side of my Light."

Frollo prostrated himself on the ground, weeping openly as Quasimodo made his escape from the tower, climbing up the rope ladder to the Blackjack.

"Do not worry, My Child," the voice continued. "You have only been given the majority of Maleficent's darkness. Quasimodo has done you a favor. Why do you think I advised you to keep him alive? Her consciousness remains within the Hero. I promise you this, for I have forseen it long ago."

"Is this... is this true my liege?" Frollo asked, looking upwards with tears in his eyes.

"I am God," the voice said. "Master of all that was, is, and shall ever be. What reason would I have to lie to a mortal?"

"Thank you..." he cried. "Thank you my liege... for the gift of Darkness."

"I knew you'd come around to see the Light, My Child. I have more faith in you than you Me. Now, take the sword from the boy. And kill him with it. His insolence has earned him his death."

"Of course, my liege. Anything," he said. He stood, and grabbed the hilt of the Sunset Sword.

"*What are you doing?*" Maleficent asked. "*Stop this at once! This wasn't part of our deal!*"


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 18, 2009)

Damien took control of his body again. "You're worthless, Maleficent. Why would you let him get the sword? Admit it. You _need_ me." He laughed, slightly amused. "However, now we are unarmed." The Hero of Twilight pointed out.

"This so-called judge was blabbing about his God. Someone is giving him these orders and, I'm sure, his power." Damien thought out loud. "But he has a sword now. We have... nothing. I could use some sort of miracle. Something... Better than the Sunset Sword." He said, jumping back away from the empowered Judge and looked at his empty hand.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 18, 2009)

"It's mine!" Frollo laughed triumphantly. "The Sunset Sword is mine! And now, Damien, you shall die by its blade." Frollo screamed as he filled the sword with the darkness that coursed through him and brought it against Damien with all his might.

"You should know better than to use the Sunset Sword against the Hero of Twilight," a new voice said. "A being of light absorbs its light, and a being of darkness absorbs its darkness. Damien is both."

Frollo's eyes went wide in terror as the darkness that coursed through the sword streamed into Damien, as did the dormant light. All of it. The Sunset Sword crumbled to ash in Frollo's hand, and reformed, glowing with brilliant Light, in Damien's.

"Yen Sid is going to be SO ticked..." Jay said, revealing himself.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 18, 2009)

"Jay?" Damien said, looking at him. "I go with Jay at first, then to Frollo and now Jay shows up again? Ugh. Things are so confusing." He groaned. He gripped the sword. "You keep talking about this Yen Sid, Jay... Perhaps I should meet him." Damien called over to him. "Seems like this so-called judge has to go down first though, huh?" He asked.

_And afterward, Maleficent, you are *leaving*! Maybe Yen Sid will be able to get rid of you._ He thought to Maleficent, managing to contain her for now.

"Jay! Let's take Frollo down, kay? Then you can take me to Yen Sid... Since apparently you can't explain anything as good as he can." Damien chuckled, poking fun at Jay's lowish self-esteem regarding his tasks.

The Sunset Sword glowed with light. He charged Frollo, thrusting his sword forward.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 18, 2009)

Just as it seemed Frollo's days of serving his master were at an end, the dark portal in the room below dragged him and Kadadriean into it, closing behind them.

"Not fair!" Setzer protested, getting up. "You hit me before I was ready!"

"It's okay, Setzer," Jay said. "He's a friend. I think. Damien... what exactly happened here?"


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 18, 2009)

Damien sighed. "Well. Back in the castle, I got surrounded by Heartless. I started to take them out but then they turned into something huge then that turned into something bigger then I had no way to win then this voice told me to come here and it would teach me how to use the darkness and it was this Frollo guy that just disappeared a second ago." He took a deep breath. He said that all at once without stopping.

"Anyways, he gave me this vial which I drank and there was all this darkness and now there's this voice of some crazy lady named Maleficent in my head and she tried to take over my body for her own dark purposes and...." He breathed. "Well, you pretty much just saw the rest." Damien finished.

"I'm sorry, Jay. I shouldn't have gone to Frollo in the first place." He apologized, sighing. "And Setzer. Sorry I hit you like that. And Seifer, Fuu, and Rai would get an apology too but they went.... Somewhere." He chuckled.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 18, 2009)

Jay sighed, weary of the day's adventure. "Well, I guess it's my fault for saying we should split up. If I had stuck by you, none of this would have happened. I guess we'll just... wait, did you say MALEFICENT!? Ohhhh, this is bad! We need to get back to Yen Sid's tower right now! The information I found on Kingdom Hearts can wait! Except... I expended all my magic getting intro this place. I have a lot of MP, but a very slow recharge time. Setzer, do you think you can take us back home?

"Well..." Setzer mulled over, "If you can vouch for Dalmatian here, then I guess he can come. Let's pick those kids up first, though. I warned them not to come in the first place, but they just insisted... anyway, let's get onto the Blackjack. I'm sure Xorro is worried about me."

*Don't get comfortable, yet, boy,* Maleficent said in Damien's mind. *That wizard won't be able to stop me. Know well that the moment you turn to the Darkness for aid, I shall take control.*


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 18, 2009)

_Shut it, witch._ Damien told Maleficent, smiling at Setzer and Jay before moving into the Blackjack. He seemed interested in the thing, but he was more concerned with staying calm. He found a seat onboard and sat down, closing his eyes in order to concentrate. Despite Damien having confidence in his ability to restrain Maleficent, he wanted to remain clam so that he didn't accidentally use the darkness.

"Shall we go? The quicker we can get there, the better." He asked, setting down the sword.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 18, 2009)

Meanwhile, Kadadriane and Frollo tumbled out of the darkness and onto a sunny croquet court. No people were to be seen, but flamingos seemed to be chasing hedgehogs through wickets fashioned from bent, oversized playing cards.

Frollo got up and dusted himself off, and used his newfound Darkness to replenish Kadadriane's strength.

"Welcome to Wonderland," he said. "My name is Judge Claude Frollo, and I am the one who has invested this power within you. I have decided, upon further deliberation, to accompany you myself. Today, you and I will be stealing a heart."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 19, 2009)

"Setzer..." Damien sighed. "Come on, already. We have a time constraint. It is called my patience so..." He said, tapping his foot. He didn't enjoy waiting around for other people. "I realize that you are the so-called undefeated struggle champion, but that should not mean that we have to wait for you." Damien groaned. 

_Yen Sid... I hope you can get rid of Maleficent... I don't want to have this witch inside of me threatening to take me over..._ Damien thought.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 19, 2009)

"Hey, if you wanted to leave right away, maybe you should have thought about that before launching those kids into the atmosphere," Setzer said. "But, in the meantime, why doesn't everyone get better acquainted? Jay, Damien, this is... er... Xerox. I saved him from the Heartless."


----------



## EPIC (Jun 19, 2009)

Xero shook his head in embarassment and tried to gain his composure, "Setzer, if you're going to introduce me, at least get my name right," he said, "My name is Xero, nice to meet you all. But, I have a warning: Whatever we do, we must not..." he pointed to Setzer with his keyblade, "Listen to this guy for whatever reason."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 19, 2009)

Damien nodded at Xero. "Back in Twilight Town, Setzer would be quite the annoying one. Kinda full of himself, to say the least." He said. Damien grabbed his sword, examining the blade. He gazed over to Jay. "Hey. Jay, you told me about something earlier but I kinda was to know a little bit more about it. The Keyblade. I want to hear about it." Damien told Jay, resting his sword in his lap.


----------



## EPIC (Jun 19, 2009)

Xero perked up a little once he heard Damien's request to hear more about the keyblade, "If you're looking for an expert, here's one right in front of you," he said, then he pulled out the Abyss, "I'm working on forging a keyblade without being chosen to wield one. The one that I have isn't the real thing, but I still need more data to get it any closer to the real thing. But, ask me anything, I can answer it for you."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 20, 2009)

"Huh. A second-rate replica. It's kinda sad actually." Damien chuckled. "I was going to ask who is chosen to weild them. However, I doubt you can create a fully functioning replica like you are trying to. It seems a bit like a bad idea. Jay was saying how it releases hearts or something so trying to recreate something like that would be full of disasterous." Damien warned.

"Yen Sid. Cannot wait to meet him." He said.


----------



## EPIC (Jun 20, 2009)

Xero was stunned at the remark, feeling as if he was stabbed in his heart. He went over in a corner and began to sulk, "Its not a replica, you know, its only a failure that I still need to work on. But, you can, at least, give me credit for even trying..." He sulked there until he began to cry, then something hit him, "Oh!" he checked his pockets and pulled out his journal, then looked at it, "Dang it! I forgot to give these notes to the Moogles!" 
"Xerooo!" a small voice called. Xero turned to the direction of the voice, only to be hit in the face by a small Moogle, "I found you, again!"
"Zee, what are you doing here?" Xero asked.
"I snuck onto the ship while Setzer wasn't looking, I knew that he would meet with you sometime."
"Well, I guess its a good thing you came, I forgot to give these to you." Xero handed him the journal, "I even have the materials, too." 
"Okay, just give me your necklace, and I'll work on it right away!" Xero hands him the necklace and he leaves into the back of the ship. A few seconds later, he comes out and flies over to Xero, "Here you go!" he said as he handed a new keychain to Xero. Xero latched it onto the Abyss, and, suddenly, it gave a off a bright light. It floated in the air for a couple of seconds until Xero finally grabbed it, then it began to vibrate wildly, "What the-?" Xero said as it pointed towards Damien's direction. 
"It must be reacting to some nearby darkness, seeing as how it is made out of dark materials," Zee said.
"Then, why is it pointing towards Damien?" Xero asked, "Unless... Damien might be a wielder of darkness."
"That could be... but, I don't think he's a bad guy..."
"Yeah..." Xero was able to lower it and the vibrations began to calm.
"Oh, here, lets try to see if it can unlock any locks," Zee said as he forged a treasure chest. Xero walked over, tapped on it, and it opened. 

(Xero obtained 1 potion.)

"Yay, we did it!" Zee yelled, "We finally made a keyblade."
"No, we only made a detector, nothing real special..." Xero said disappointedly.
"Oh well, at least we're getting closer," Zee said, then he left to the back of the ship again. Xero sighed, then looked at Damien, "You've got something to hide, I know, but I won't ask what it is. Whatever it is, though, we'll get rid of it."


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 20, 2009)

Setzer ignored his two guests' disrespect for him, too caught up in his search for his missing crewmen to care. He found them a short while later, stranded on top of a nearby mountain. Setzer picked them up, and Jay caught them up to speed. Nevertheless, they kept a healthy distance away from Damien.

"I'll drop you off if you want to go home, _Xero,_" Setzer said. "But Jay tells me we need to get back to Twilight Town ASAP. First, though, I promised some autographs for my adoring fans in the Marketplace after all this Heartless business was over, which it seems to be."

"We don't really have time for that, Setzer," Jay protested.

"Relax, hotshot. Come to think of it, you can just pick up an ether while you're there, and things should be just peachy."

"Yen Sid didn't really give me too much funding for this trip... but I guess I can spare it," Jay said. "Alright, to the marketplace, then."

Just as they were over the Bailey, though, things took a turn for the worse.

"What's that noise?" Quasimodo asked.

"Y'know," Rai said, thinking aloud, "It sounds kinda like a..."

"ROCKET!" Fuu warned. Everybody hit the ground as a huge CRACK in the Blackjack's balloon was heard, and it started to sink toward the ground.

"Maybe a zeppellin wasn't the best thing to base your design on, Setzer," Seifer said.

"Well, look who we have here." A man overlooking them with a shoulder-mounted rocket launcher, fashioned from a Firaga Gummi block, stood on top of the Bailey. He was well over six feet, had a grizzly 5 o'clock shadow, and was dressed in Australian outback gear.

"Name's McLeach," he intoduced himself, taking an ironic bow. "And I've been after you some time, Setzer. I've got a beaut of a contract for the heart of the Hero of Twilight- and just the heart. And word around town is that you're the guy I'm looking for."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 20, 2009)

_Good lord... The intrusions never end!_ Damien thought, looking at McLeach. "Oh yeah... Setzer over there is the Hero of Twilight. Pretty good choice if you ask me, too. A truly capable man. Regarded by many as a hero, some consider him a love interest. Me, I consider him... A fraud." He laughed.

He turned to Jay. "Don't these guys have something better to do than go after me? You'd think they'd be more interested in someone who has a Keyblade. Or at least can wield one. Not exactly happy with them thinking the Hero of Twilight is Setzer though..." He told him before looking back at McLeach.

"McLeach, you say your name is. You look for the Hero of Twilight. Well it isn't Setzer. It is yours truly." Damien called over to him. "Now if you don't mind, we have stuff to do. Go ahead and do something else, why don't you? Geez..." He told the man, grasping the Sunset Sword.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 20, 2009)

"Really, now," McLeach smiled. "This true, Setzy Boy?"

"100%. Every word of it. Total fraud, that's me," Setzer said. "_Jay! Do something!_" He whispered.

"Hey, Setzer, why are you so afraid of this guy?" Seifer asked. "Aren't you supposed to be the greatest fighter in Twilight Town?"

"_The whole reason I agreed to GO on this stupid mission was to get away from this guy!_" Setzer whispered loudly. "_He's been after me for days! I didn't think he'd follow me here!_"

"Heck, I'll believe it," McLeach said, dropping his rocket launcher and pointing his shotgun at Damien. "This guy never seemed like much of a hero anyway. But you... you've got guts. I can see that. And pretty soon, heh heh, everyone else here will too." Without missing a beat, he fired the gun at Damien's stomach.

Just as the buckshot was about to make contact, time came to a halt for Damien.

*Use me, boy,* Maleficent beckoned. *Is your life worth forfeiting to keep from lending me your power? I'll not let you fall back into Frollo's clutches. We can be partners, you and I. I will have the power, but the experiences will be yours. I am as much a part of you now as your deepest desires, child. Do you not wish to see distant kingdoms, untapped paradises, creatures unlike any you've ever read about in the most fantastic stories? I have experienced them all. My memories are as open to you as yours are to me. You know I am telling the truth. Otherwise, you can always end it right here. My power is in Frollo, too. I can choose another if I wish. But can you be sure your power can best this hunter's machines? If I can slow time for you, what makes you believe I can not quicken it until you are unable to react? Think on that, Hero of Twilight.*

***

Time did not just stop for Damien, though. It seemed to slow to a crawl for Xero as well. His faux keyblade seemed to resonate in his arm at the presence of this new threat. It seemed it would take no more of this abuse from every miscreant who would have their way with him. A sense of rage seemed to course from it into Xero. Rage at the horrors people commit for the sake of personal gain. The entire experience was terrifying.

BUT DON'T BE AFRAID, a mysterious voice comforted him. YOU HOLD THE MIGHTIEST WEAPON OF ALL. AND DON'T FORGET...


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 20, 2009)

"Shut up... Witch. Thanks for slowing time though. Gave me a chance to dodge." Damien said, jumping out of the way of the shot. Time moved back at normal pace. "I've got some tricks of my own. You see, I'm _magic_." He told McLeach dramatically. "It's interesting, the books you can find in Twilight Town. Books on magic and the sorts. Like this one for example."

"Thunder!" Damien called out, thunder coursing through his blade. He pointed it forward and a bolt shot out, headed for McLeach. "Bullets are fast, but so is lightning." The Hero of Twilight said.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 20, 2009)

The lightning caught McLeach by surprise, stunning him for a moment. Not much actual damage was done, though- it seemed he had some experience with magic-wielding targets. Damien couldn't ready himself for another spell, though, as his arms locked at his sides.

*I warned you not to test my patience. Now, watch your friends die in their attempts to defend you from this hunter. When you are the only one left, I shall give you another chance.*


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 21, 2009)

"I would not let them die... Because as you just said... They are... My friends. I would give... My heart to save the lives of others. Even if I didn't have my sword, I would protect them with my heart. It seems like a pretty good weapon all its own." Damien said. "I suppose that is why this Keyblade I've heard of is such a marvelous weapon. It is only as strong as the heart of the wielder. Just because I don't have one, that doesn't mean my heart is weak though..." He mumbled to himself.

"Release me." Damien commanded, trying to bring out his light.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 21, 2009)

Maleficent laughed in the face of Damien's selfless efforts to free himself.

*It is likely true, Hero, that you have more Light in your heart than any other from your world. However, the reason you are such an effective wielder of this sword is because you have just as much Darkness. Your heart has the capacity to use both Light and Dark with great ability. You made a foolish mistake back in Villian's Vale, Damien. You tipped your power towards the Darkness by accepting my remains into your heart, and lost that which you treasured most: balance. And now, you must live with your choice. I am here only to help you salvage the pieces of your lost self into something new.*

As the fight raged on in Damien's heart, Quasimodo tried to take advantage of McLeach's stunned state by grabbing his shotgun. This only stirred the hunter, though, and McLeach kicked him back, firing into his hump.

*Do you see? It has already begun.*


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 21, 2009)

"Consider this..." Damien started, grasping the sword in his hand. "If I removed you, the balance would return. I am a being of Light and Dark. You, on the other hand, are simply all Dark. I can withstand a stab from the light in this blade..." He told Maleficent. "But can you?" Damien chuckled. "Now how can I move this sword?" He wondered.

"Jay! Come over here! I'm filling the Sunset Blade with Light. Maleficent is holding me back. I think I can rid myself of her by stabbing the Light-filled blade into myself, but I need you to help me do it. I can't move my arms." Damien told Jay.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 21, 2009)

"You got it!" Jay said. "Fuu! Take Quasimodo below deck and take care of him! Rai! Seifer! Try to hold McLeach off! And Setzer! Just... keep doing whatever it is you're doing," He addressed a long-absent Setzer.

"You're not gettin' past us, y'know?" Rai said, courageously holding up his Struggle bat.

"I'm about to get aggro," Seifer said, smirking at the challenge. He was greeted with an equal smirk from McLeach as he pulled out a huge, sharp knife.

"It's been a while since I've used this on brats who don't know when to butt out of things that don't concern them," he spoke to his knife. "I hope it's not too rusty." He lunged at Seifer with the knife, who just barely parried it with the handle of his bat as Rai grabbed the shotgun, accidentally making it go off again. Fortunately, no one else was hurt- yet.

Jay held up Damien's arms and closed his eyes tightly. "I hope you know what you're doing..." he said, and helped Damien plunge the sword into his chest.

There was an unearthly scream as a black fog shot out of the other end- that turned into a laugh.

The fog took form.

"Absolutely brilliant, Damien," Maleficent said with a smile. "Forcing me out with the Light of your sword? Genius. I expected no less from you. Thanks to you, I am free to once again bring Darkness upon the worlds. You have my gratitude."

Maleficent conjured a platoon of Air Soldiers, all attacking McLeach at once.

"Get! Off!" He shouted, batting them away. But he couldn't resist long. More and more came, swarming him, enveloping him in darkness.

"Maleficent!" He shouted. "You witch! I knew you would be the end of me!"

"Your services are no longer required, Percy," Maleficent said. "I have found the Hero of Twilight all on my own. Goodbye."

The vile hunter screamed as the shroud of darkness devoured him. When it cleared, no trace of him remained.

"Due payment," Maleficent said, "For granting my freedom. The next time we meet, however, I will destroy you, and take your sword for myself. Mark my words well, Hero."

And she disappeared.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 21, 2009)

Damien scratched his head. "That was rather anti-climatic. And now that witch is on the loose... Wonderful..." He mumbled. "Thanks though Jay. We just prevented more lives here from being lost." He told Jay. "Now can we... get to... Twilight Town?" Damien asked exhausted. He held the sword in his hand and yawned.

"That whole stabbing thing... That was the best lucky guess... I've made." Damien nodded. "Seifer! Is everyone okay over there? I saw that Fuu took Quasimodo. Maybe things will start looking up for us." He hoped, walking back toward the ship.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 21, 2009)

"Recovering," Fuu reported with a rare smile, an empty Potion jar in her hand.

"That was really cool of you, Q-Man," Seifer said.

"You didn't have to do that for us, y'know," Rai added.

"You are... my friends," Quasimodo said, still on his lopsided back. "You're... the first people I've known... who don't look at me like... a monster. It was the least I could do."

"Setzer probably went into town to get parts for the Gummi Ship," Jay said hopefully. He knew the truth, though- the man was a coward. "Let's meet him there. I can get us an ether at the marketplace."

That seemed like a good plan until they heard a shriek of terror coming from Merlin's house.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 21, 2009)

Vincent woke up from a freaky dream and got dressed.He rushed out the door grabbing a random skateboard and went around the town thinking,"I wish something interesting would happen here"


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 21, 2009)

"Be careful what you wish for, Vince," said a man he had never seen in town before- in fact, he barely looked like a man. He had blue skin, for starters, wore a dark, Grecian toga, and instead of hair, blue fire sprouted from his head.

The man yanked Vincent by the back of his shirt right off the skateboard without moving an inch and looked him right in the eyes.

"Have you ever been to the Land of Dragons?" He asked. "Who am I talking to? Of course you haven't. Don't worry, you're not missing out. It's a lot more boring than it sounds. They have a saying, there, though."

With his free hand, he snapped his fingers, and six figures appeared from nowhere- three Armored Knights, and three Dusks.

He grinned devilishly. "They say that the worst curse someone could possibly suffer is a life in interesting times. Wild. Takes all kinds, doesn't it?"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 21, 2009)

"What are you talking about?Who are you?Where are you from?Another world?What are does things you just made?I don't understand anything you're saying!"

Vincent got angry and threw a punch at the man.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 21, 2009)

"Whoa, easy there, slugger," he said, holding his arm at a length where Vincent's futile blows couldn't pester him. "One question at a time. Don't worry about these guys. They're just security, in case you don't want to come along. I mean, I could handle you, but, hey, proper delegation is one of the first skills they teach you in Leadership Camp. 

"We've been looking for you a long time, Vince. Fifteen years, by my count. I dunno how time moves here, though- does this sun ever move, for cripes sake? I get it, pretty sunset, yeah, but it GETS OLD. You've been hiding from us real well, though. Right under our noses, and we didn't get so much as a whiff for years. That is, until some nut blew Kingdom Hearts to high heaven. Then, we pretty much found you right away." The strange figure's expression mellowed. "We don't want to hurt you, Vince. We just want you to come home."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 21, 2009)

"Come......home?What do you mean?THIS IS MY HOME!NOW TELL ME WHAT ARE THOSE THINGS AND WHO ARE YOU!"

Vincent suddenly had a burst of strength course through him and he whacks the man's arm away before punching him right under the ribs.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 21, 2009)

The figure didn't flinch, but a Dusk and an Armored Knight each grabbed one of his arms so he couldn't break free.

"Vincent," he said, clutching his own heart. "I'm hurt. Don't tell me you don't remember me! Your old pal, Hades? Lord of the Undead? Hello? Ringing any bells? Cerberus has been worried sick about you. You were always his favorite. 

"Well, look. I came here all prepared to go on this long tirade about how you backed out in the middle of a deal we had and how that is so not cool by any standards, and here you are with absolutely no recollection of who you really are! Well, regardless- irregardless? No, regardless- Regardless, you're coming with us for a refresher. 

"And, hey, I'm a forgiving guy. The deal's still on the table. If you get back to your end of the bargain, no harm, no foul. On the other hand, if you don't, well, I know where you are now. And there's not really too many places for you to run. So, what do you say? Come back with me? To the Underworld? Now, before you say no, let me just remind you of my part of the deal- all you gotta do is one little thing for me and I let you go back to this happy little life you've constructed for yourself. Never bother you again. Scout's honor."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 21, 2009)

"I don't remember this deal but if I get to have some fun then I'm in!Well whats the thing you want me to do Hades?"


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 21, 2009)

"That's the spirit!" He said, rewarding Vincent with a big grin. The Armored Soldier and the Dusk eased their grip on him a little. "All will be revealed in due time. First, let's get you back to the Underworld." Hades clapped twice, and everything around Vincent seemed to melt. It was only the eight of them in total blackness for a few moments, and then the environment reconstructed itself around them- they were in a dank cave with torches lit on the walls and a thick fog rolling through. Somehow, Vincent new this wasn't just condensation- the fog was made of spirits.

"Jogging your memory?" Hades asked. "Thought so. Now, let's see what we've got here... oh! Here it is!"

Hades pulled a limp, lifeless body from the fog. It appeared to be a tall, lean man with long black hair and a ragged red cloak and mantle over black clothes with a golden gauntlet on his left forearm. The cloak covered the lower half of his face and was held there by a series of buckles.

"This do anything for ya?" Hades asked, waving it around a little by the head. "I know you haven't worn it in over a decade, but I think it'll still fit."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 21, 2009)

"That can't be..........why.......is that so familiar?Wait this isn't right I remember this but yet I don't remember much else.What does that mean?


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 21, 2009)

"Phew!" Hades said, wiping his forehead. "For a minute there, I thought we had the wrong guy again. This guy, here, the guy I'm holding up, is you. Say hi, Vincent!" Hades waved the lifeless figure's arm. 

"Or, anyway, you 15 years ago. Full name: Vincent Valentine. You used to be my go-to guy. When I needed somebody dealt with, you dealt with 'em, if you know what I mean. Wicked sharp with a revolver. Cerberus. You had a gun that could turn into a giant, three-headed dog, remember? Surely you couldn't have forgotten that, no matter how hard you tried. That was pretty ridiculous."

"Anyway, 15 years ago, you told me you were getting fed up with the life of a reaper- oh, that's right, I should probably explain that. So, this is the Underworld, right? Anyway, I run a pretty tight ship here, but every so often, somebody who's scheduled to croak slips through the cracks. That's when I send one of you guys out- the Reapers. And you were probably the best of the bunch. Seriously, I mean it.

"Where was I? Right, fed up, tired of butchering innocents, women and children, yadda yadda yadda. Anyway, as well as being forgiving, I happen to be very appreciative of the people who have done good work for me over the years. I know, what more could you ask for in a Death God, am I right? So, I agreed to let you go and start a new life if you just did one more job for me- dealing with my annoying brother Zeus's half mortal son, Hercules.

"So, I trusted you to do what you had to do, you know? You never gave me any reason to doubt you in the past. But then, as soon as you get to the mortal world, you bolt! Completely leave your body behind! I couldn't believe you would rather reincarnate yourself than do me, who has been nothing but kind and gentle to you, just a single teensy favor! So, I was steamed for a while, but you know, it's been some time. I got over it. Sent a bunch of other guys to deal with him. No one's been successful yet. But then, none of them were as good as you. And now, I've got you back on my team. And this time, if you try to get away again, I'll be ready.

"So?" Hades asked. "Ready to pick up where we left off?"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 21, 2009)

"I think I'm getting this so I have to kill Hercules?Well I'll do it he seems like he loves himself and I hate people like that so lets get this done!"


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 21, 2009)

"Oh, sure, HIM you remember," Hades said, a little offended. "But, I guess that just makes the job easier. Now it's just a matter of stripping your heart and soul of of this teenage trainwreck you've got going on and back into Rude Dude Revolver here."

The Sisters of Fate emerged from the mist behind Hades and raised their arms into the air. Golden threads of life sprouted from the ground and bound Vincent to the wall.

"Now, don't struggle, or one of the threads might break. They're your life threads, you know. That's the only way to do this. Just one snaps, and pfffft, you're gone forever. Now, I don't want that anymore than you do. But please, try to relax."

A team of demons rushed in wearing scrubs and masks, followed by a tray of surgical supplies.

"Because this... is going to hurt."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 22, 2009)

"Good. Now it seems we have another issue to deal with. Sounds like it's coming from within the town. I can't believe we can hear it from that far away." Damien said, looking in the direction that the scream could be heard from. "Come on!" He exclaimed, running off toward the town, remembering the path from when the Heartless were flying him over the town.

---------------
Nathan sat on top of a roof in the Second District, smiling as he looked down at the area over by the fountain. A few Shadows appeared. "This place is really slowing down. I feel like they hardly need me here anymore!" He laughed, holding his bow in his hand. He put his hand by where the arrow would be held before pulled back and sure enough, a string made of magic within the blades was created.

Nathan created an arrow of ice in his hand.. "Blizzard shot." He said before pulling it back on the string and letting it fly at the Shadows. It hit the ground by them and the area around them was covered in ice, as well as the three pathetic Shadows. After a second, the ice shattered, shattering the Heartless as well. They dissolved into a puff of black smoke.

"I need to get off this world. Things used to be more interesting, but now... Everything seems to be slowing down." He sighed, adjusting his cap and holding the bow by his side, the string retracting back into the blades.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 22, 2009)

The group broke into a dead run to Merlin's house to see what was going on. Nobody could have been prepared for what they saw when they got there.

The first thing they noticed was Yuffie, balled up into the corner, tears streaming down her face. Merlin ran through the back of the house, frantically packing all of his things into his bag of holding. Cid just stared at the computer screen with a fire in his eyes unlike Xero had ever seen. And Aerith just stood their, her eyes wide at the image on the screen and her whole body shaking in horror.

"No," she whispered. "Not him. Please. Anyone but him."

This was the image that appeared on their screen:



(Author's Note: Listen to this while you continue reading.)

this post

"Merlin! Cid!" He said with a sick delight. "It has been far too long. And Yuffie and Aerith. My, look at how much you've grown. Your parents would be so proud."

"YOU TURNED THEM INTO HEARTLESS, YOU MONSTER!" Yuffie shrieked, and cradled her head in her hands. "RIGHT IN FRONT OF US!"

"That was a long time ago, Yuffie. Are we still holding grudges? I've forgiven you for trying to stop me. You should follow my example."

"How..." Aerith could only manage to say.

"It's as I heard you say over the network I hacked into using a simple Thunder spell moments ago, my dear- Kingdom Hearts itself has burst open. I am free to finish the job I started ten years ago."

"So, you're the one who hacked into the network," Seifer said. He had heard the whole story from Xero on the way over.

"Oh, you have guests!" The terror-enducing man exclaimed. "How delightful. Yes, Xero, it was I who led you and dear, sweet Aerith out of the house so I could take what was rightfully mine."

"The Book!" Merlin shouted. "Not the Book!"

"Oh, you mean this book?" he asked. He held up a tome with Sora and a honey-colored bear on the cover entitled _The Many Adventures of Winnie The Pooh._ "A powerful artifact indeed. But not why I took it. I took it, because I knew who would follow. Ta daaa!" He exclaimed theatrically, and stepped aside so the horrible sight behind him could be seen- Leon, hanging from his arms and legs by the wall from chains made of pure Light, looking far too beaten to be alive.

"I'm sorry," he managed to look up and say in a voice almost too hoarse to hear. "I'm so sorry."

The man held up an arm and gazed down it as if he were examining his nails, and a crackling whip made of Light materialized in his hand. With his other hand, he tenderly held up Leon's chin.

"What is your name, boy?" He asked.

"Leon..." he said.

"WRONG!" The whip came down on him and Leon howled in pain.

"I will only ask once more: what is your name?"

"Squall," he said, his eyes downturned. "Squall Leonheart."

"Then why, pray tell, did you tell me your name was Leon?"

"I changed it... when the Heartless took over. I wanted... to be a new person. Someone with the power to defeat them... to defeat you, Kefka!" He shouted, and them seemed to cough up a lung.

Kefka laughed. "Vwee hee hee hee hee hee! Wonderful. And what do you think now? With you chained against my wall, and with the Heartless as strong as they ever were, do you think you have lived up to your new name?"

"Please," Leon just said, with a world of hurt in his eyes.

"YOU! HAVE! DONE! NOTHING!" Kefka shouted, cracking the whip on Leon with every word. He turned back to the camera and smiled. And now, for my next trick. Light of Judgement," he intoned.

The sky crackled above Merlin's house and a pillar of light identical to the one that nearly vaporized Xero outside Villain's Vale did just that to the neighborhood next to them. Dozens of families inhabited them- but now they were all gone.

"Leave this place," Kefka addressed the screen. "All of you. Do not come looking for Squall, or the Book. They are mine. For every ten minutes any of you remain in Hollow Bastion, and I will know, I will repeat my trick again on another neighborhood. This is your New God, signing off." He threw back his head and laughed again, and the screen went dark.

"We need to go," Merlin said. All of his things were already packed. "Now."

"But... Leon!" Cid said. "We need to get in there and destroy that monster like we should have done years ago!"

"Someone did do it years ago," Merlin said gravely. "But now, he is back. And we must do as he says. I'll have no more innocents die by our hands. I will send this group to Twilight Town, where I can tell they are headed. As for us, all we can do is start over again. In Traverse Town."

"But what will we DO?" Cid demanded.

"Pray," Merlin responded. "Pray for a miracle." He raised his wand and warped Seifer, Fuu, Rai, Quasimodo, Damien, Xero, and Zee to Twilight Town.

"It was all for nothing," Aerith said, crying herself from Kefka's display. And they all vanished to the town they called home for ten years.

*END OF CHAPTER ONE*


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 22, 2009)

"Dang it... That thing... I couldn't tell if it was a guy or a girl, but still. He... She... It has to be stopped. How can we... Do that?" Damien asked everyone as they arrived in Twilight Town. He looked at Jay. "You and I have to go to see Yen Sid. We'll talk to him about this situation. If he is as wise as you make him sound, he might have some kind of idea." He suggested to Jay.

--------------------

Nathan looked below again. Heartless started to show up at an unusually fast rate. "Oh? That's odd. Something must be making them show up. I wonder what..." He said, shooting a single plain magic arrow down at one of the heartless. An Air Soldier. It didn't fade. "Huh? Things are getting strange. Heartless are showing up and they are stronger than usual..." He mumbled, jumping down from the rooftop. The Air Soldier flew at him.

The Heartless swung a claw, which Nathan quickly parried, pushing it away then letting out another arrow. Still nothing. It swooped at him, but he jumped into the air, letting off a few more arrows. Finally it faded. "Well these things aren't going down without a fight." Nathan sighed, a smile on his face regardless.

A Large Body appeared in a cloud of darkness. Nathan was right and ready, sending an arrow off. It hit the front and did absolutely nothing. "In the back?" He asked himself, pulling his bow apart into the two curved swords. Nathan charged the Large Body. It swiped its giant arms in a flailing motion at Nathan when he was in front of it, but the attack missed as Nathan jumped up into the air. He landed on the Heartless' head.

The Large Body, confused, smacked its head, but Nathan was already off and behind it, smiling. He slashed repeatedly at the back of the Heartless. It flinched with each hit. After the barrage, Nathan kicked it away and it was destroyed. More Heartless started to surround him. "This isn't good." He mumbled, maintaining his grin. "But it is definitely exciting!" Nathan yelled, getting in a fighting position.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 22, 2009)

The group was all outside Yensid's tower, but Jay's eyes shifted downward.

"Okay... but I think there's something you should know first. I have a confession to make- ahem- I'm not really, as such, Master Yen Sid's apprentice. In technical terms."

Seifer just stared at him. "What."

"I'm _A_ sorceror's apprentice!" Jay said. "A friend of Master Yen Sid's! But... he's on business, and Master Yen Sid agreed to watch me to I didn't cause any more trouble. Like I usually do."

"Yeah, look how well that turned out," Seifer scoffed grimly.

"But Yen Sid is the one who sent me to get the Hero of Twilight and everything! Promise! His actual apprentice is also away. That's why he agreed to take me on, for a time. But I'm sure he can explain everything. Maleficent, the Sunset Sword, Frollo... this Kefka person... he always has the answers. Come on," And Jay led the group up the long, winding staircase to the top of the tower.

***

When the last of the Heartless were defeated in Traverse Town, something peculiar happened. All over the town, portals from other worlds were opening. Refugees were flooding in from worlds consumed by the Heartless. It seemed that after a year of solitude, Nate would finally have company again. Of course, that was nothing to cheer about.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 22, 2009)

"This is going to hurt?" Vincent gulped while reminding himself not to struggle."Well I guess this has to be done well do it."


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 22, 2009)

"Count backwards from C," one of the surgical demons instructed Vincent. "C... XCIX... XCVIII... XCVII..."

Hours later, Vincent awoke. He felt taller, and like he could probably kill everyone in the room if he wanted to, but other than that, he was sort of... empty.

"Hey, Vince. Feeling alright? Glad to hear," Hades said to him, standing over his stone slab of a bed, still bound by his life threads. "Listen, buddy... the soul took fine in the operation- we're pretty good dealing with souls here in the Underworld. But the heart, well... I don't think it's going anywhere."

Vincent looked to the bed on his side, only to see his old body- transformed into a Heartless.

"The heart just refused to go back," Hades said. "I guess the old Valentine you still can't remember just really didn't want to do this, for whatever reason. He'd have rather become a Heartless than go back to work, I guess. I mean, you were a great guy, don't get me wrong, but a little ungrateful, I'd say. You, the new Vincent, in the old body, seem to have turned over a new leaf, though. I think I like the new you a lot better. Definitely an improvement, I'd say.

"The drawback is... well, there's no real easy way to say this, so I guess I'll spit it right out: You're a Nobody, Vince."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 22, 2009)

"WHAT!?I THOUGHT YOU COULD DO THIS WITHOUT ANY GODDAMN SCREW UPS!i DON'T WANT TO BE ANYTHING EXCEPT NORMAL!You....You better get my back to normal of I'll beat the S**T out of you!"


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 22, 2009)

"I'm sorry I offended you," Hades said. "Oh, wait. I didn't. You have no emotions. But, I can understand why you would be upset over different circumstances. But, I don't see what I could do. I'm sorry, Vince. Every surgery has accepted risks. You agreed to do it right away before reading any of the fine print. Your fault, not mine. I would have told you if you just asked. You're just going to have to live like this, without a heart, and learn to accept it."

Hades put his hand, pretending to think for a moment, and then he made his eyes light up as if he just had a bright idea. "Unless..." he said. "But nah. It's way too complicated a process. It'll take a lot of spiritual power on my part to do that. I'd charge you your soul for it, but, hey, that's all you have left. I'm not cruel. Tell you what- seeing how we're such old friends, I'll waive the normal fee for my services, and just add one more person to your contract. That's all. This one isn't even a demigod. Just your average, run-of-the-mill undead guy. Hmm?"

Hades manifested Vincent Valentine's 15 year old contract into his hand and zapped an addendum onto it with an additional line for a signature. He handed Vincent a pen made from some poor guy's bone.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 22, 2009)

"Fine I'll sign it but this better not be something which'll kill me." Vincent said signing the contract."So who I have to kill?You said undead so hes a zombie?"


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 22, 2009)

"Oh, it's good to have the dependable Vincent back," Hades said, zipping his contract back into thin air. "Zombie? Well... kind of. It's really hard to describe what he is. His name is Auron, and he's been running amok in the Underworld and on the surface ever since I turned him loose to deal with a certain nephew of mine. I need you to find him, and bring him back in. Wears a lot of red, only uses one arm. Really big sword. He's hard to miss."

The life threads around Vincent retracted.

"What are you waiting for, the rapture? Don't you want your heart back? Go!"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 22, 2009)

"First I want my revolver so I can kick his ass in style!" Vincent said starting to get up and did a little stretch before standing up.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 22, 2009)

Hades smacked himself in the forehead. "Oh, of course. How silly of me. How could I forget? Cerberus!" He called out.

An immense, ferocious three-headed dog charged into the Underworld Laboratory at a breakneck speed, pouncing on Vincent, all three heads licking him for a moment, and then... growling.

"Easy, boys," Hades said. "It's Vincent, alright. He's just... er... missing a few parts. Now, be some good boys and do that thing you do."

Cerberus's three heads barked in unison, condensing into solid dark energy, and taking the form of a triple-barreled handcannon.

"Cerberus never runs out of ammo, but each of those bullets packs a lot of damage," Hades said, handing him the gun. "So be careful with that thing. Now, get outta here, I got stuff to do. People don't stop dying just because I'm having a busy day."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 22, 2009)

"Now this is awesome." Vincent ran off searching for Auron."Lets see this Auron dude is running amok of the underworld and the on the surface."


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 22, 2009)

"Sorry, guy. I don't have any more information for you. I do know that he's trying to get off-world, though. So, if you can remember where he might be able to accomplish something like that, there's your first lead. Otherwise, just ask around."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 22, 2009)

"Get off the world well I guess the first place is the surface." Vincent said before running up to the surface."Well the easy way off this world is probably here."


----------



## EPIC (Jun 22, 2009)

Xero sighed and decided to relax for the time being. It seemed that they were planning on going to the marketplace, so everything was alright for now. He decided to take out his journal and right another entry about the Keyblade. Then, Zee came floating from the back of the ship towards Xero, "Xero, I have something I want you to see," He said, "something important." 
     Xero stood up and followed the little Moogle towards the back of the ship. In the back of the ship was a pot and a table, on the table was a note. Zee and Xero stood over and observed the note, a look of shock formed on Xero's face, "This is..."
      "Its the design for the 'Ultimate Weapon'," Zee noted, "My ancestors made and hid this recipe, so no one but the keyblade master could find it."
      "You had this the whole time and didn't tell me?" 
      "I thought it wouldn't matter to the research until now!"
      Xero put his hand on his chin, pondering on what to do next with this note. It could be a new Keyblade, but that would still leave questions unanswered, or it could be another keychain for his Abyss, if that was the case, then it would in his research. If its simply a new keychain, then it would help answer the questions about his new discovery: Ever since he put the new keychain on the Abyss, it produced a great light, and, after, began to vibrate violently and pointed towards Damien for some reason. Zee's hypothesis was that it detected some large amount of darkness since it, itself, is made out of dark materials. Whatever the case maybe, this new recipe could help with alot of things, "Alright, let's make it!" he said boldly.
      "That's the problem," Zee said disappointedly, "we don't have the materials. The materials in here are extremely rare, and the fact that it demands so much of them is making it seem impossible to make it!"
      "We'll find them, its not like this thing hasn't been made before, right?"
      "True..."
      Sudenly, a large explosion hit the ship and the two boys were sent flying somewhere far away from the ship. When Xero finally came to, he found himself at the Marketplace beside an unconscious Zee, a group of people staring down on him. He got up and poked Zee a little, causing him to wake up, too, "Wh-where are we, Xero?" he asked weakly.
     "In the Markeplace..." Xero replied.
     "Why are all these people staring?"
     "Because we just fell out of the sky. Okay, people, we're okay, no need to worry about us, Setzer will come soon." 
     After a group of people suddenly cheered for Setzer, everybody left to their own business, waiting for their "hero" to come back.  After waiting for a few minutes, Setzer finally came to the Marketplace, people cheering as he walked in, but Xero, who didn't pay any mind, felt something terrible. He ran passed the crowd, too much in a rush to get Setzer, and ran towards Merlin's house, where he heard a shriek of terror. When he finally got there, everybody else was there already okay, but he was suddenly teleported to Twilight Town in front of some huge tower. He smiled as the rest of the group was with him and, seemingly, one of them already knew the place, so they all followed Jay through the limitless amount of stairs, "This is Yen Sid's place... but if he's off somewhere, why would Merlin teleport us here?" he asked out loud without knowing it. Thankfully, Zee was right behind him.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 22, 2009)

"Xero, you're okay!" Quasimodo said as they ascended the stairs. "I was worried about you. I was afraid that you were going to be stranded on Hollow Bastion with Kefka."

With the mention of that name, memories of ten years ago raced through Xero's mind of the atrocities that man had commited in the first takeover of Hollow Bastion as a General in Xehanort's army of Heartless. Countless lives were lost. If it was true that Radiant Garden was once again within his grasp, then it may very well be another ten years before he ever saw his home world again.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 22, 2009)

Nathan looked around in shock. "No no no! This is bad!" He said loudly. "People are showing up and Heartless are showing up... Something must be wrong." Nate told himself. "I should have a look in the First District." And with that, Nathan jumped up over the fountain and through the large doors into the First District. He jumped on top of what was the accessory shop with a moogle workshop on the upper floor. From on the roof, he surveyed the land.

There was a group of people who appeared down by the main doors of the world. They didn't appear like the others did. These ones appeared with what seemed like magic. Not surprising since among them was one who looked like a magician of some sort. A few Heartless appeared around them. Some Soldiers and Shadows. Nothing too hard. He drew his bow and let a few arrows go. The Shadows were easily enough defeated by plain arrows. For the soldiers, he pulled back a thunder arrow. As it was set flying, it hit one of the Soldiers, shocking it. The lightning arced between all of the Soldiers, hitting them all. The Soldiers dissolved into Darkness.

"That's what I'm talking about." Nathan said, looking at the group he had just protected. He had seen them before... "Isn't that...?" He wondered. "The people who used to protect the town." Nate realized, sitting up on the roof, keeping an eye out in case any other Heartless showed up in this district.

-------------------

Damien shook his head. "It doesn't matter that you aren't his apprentice. Why would it? You are a apprentice regardless." He said, seeming to not care that Jay lied about being Yen Sid's apprentice. They kept ascending the stairs. "These thing go on forever..." He mumbled with a sigh.


----------



## EPIC (Jun 22, 2009)

Xero looked at the deformed man confusedly. Of course, Xero wouldn't know him, he was trapped in where-ever pit he was stuck in. Then, Xero finally remembered that back when he was little, he was trapped in a large room of darkness after wandering off by himself. Then, he saw a monster come out of the darkness to help him get out. After Xero asked his name, the monster replied, "Qausimodo" then Xero finally recognized Qausi as the monster from all those years ago. Of course, he couldn't just bust out his name as if they'd just met, "Its okay, Qausi, I'm fine." He told the man, "Besides, who is Kefka anyways?"


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 22, 2009)

"I'm not completely sure..." Quasimodo said. "I haven't spent too much time in Radiant Garden. But it sounds like he was a big part of whatever drove everyone out ten years ago. We can ask Yen Sid about it," he said.

"And here we are!" Jay said, with the group reaching the final door. He cleared his throat, puffed out his chest, and knocked three times. The doors opened, and he walked right through and took to one knee, indicating that the rest of the group follow suit.

"So you have found the Hero of Twilight," said the remarkably tall wizard who looked as if he may be twice as old as Merlin. "Excellent work. And I see you also bring the son of Judge Frollo. And an ersatz Keyblade wielder. And..." he glanced at Seifer's group. "...their friends. We will need all of the help we can get. Worlds are being consumed by darkness nearly as quickly as they were in Xehanort's last stand one year ago. And in light of King Mickey's report on the aftermath of the battle with the Organization, and the Light of Judgement which is disallowing all contact with Destiny Islands, I can only assume that Kefka is once again amongst us. This is grave news. How is Radiant Garden? Or, if Kefka has indeed returned, perhaps it would be better to call it Hollow Bastion."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 23, 2009)

Damien chuckled. "Not so great. She, or is it a he... Has taken over." He told the sorcerer. "Name's Damien, by the way. I'm what they all call the Hero of Twilight, but I'm sure _you_ knew that." Damien introduced himself. "So. Jay brought me back to see you, and now this issue with Kefka. Perhaps before we get into the current issue, maybe you can tell me exactly what it is you wanted me for." He suggested, wanting to know why he was being thought so intriguing.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 23, 2009)

"Damien, I am afraid that this will not be good news," Yen Sid spoke gravely. "I was hopeful to find you because you may be the only one capable of repairing Kingdom Hearts. In its current state, all of the Heartless of every world are essentially immortal. When a Heartless is vanquished, its heart is released into the heart of all worlds, Kingdom Hearts. It is my belief that Kefka is emptying these hearts through the wound opened by Ansem the Wise. Perhaps I should explain some history of Radiant Garden before I continue:

"Before what can now, I fear, be called the first fall of Radiant Garden, Ansem the Wise ruled the land with a capable and powerful staff. Chief amongst them were his six apprentices, who, as Xero must know, would eventually betray him, his Royal Magician, and his Captain of the Army. The Captain was a noble warrior named Leo Cristophe. The Magician... was Kefka Palazzo. 

"Kefka possessed a mastery in all forms of magic, nearly on the same level as my own. He greatly exceeded myself and all others, though, in one department: Holy Magic, or the manipulation of the forces of Light. This is why Ansem the Wise chose him as his Royal Magician. I am afraid that altough Ansem was a great and accomplished ruler, with the exception of Sir Leo, his one great flaw was the faith he placed in his staff.

"When Xehanort, Ansem's apprentice, began experimentation on artificial Heartless, or Emblem Heartless, Kefka, in secret, agreed to become a test subject in order to increase his own powers. Unfortunately for us all, the process which Xehanort used to convert himself and his comrades into Heartless was far from perfect. Although maintaining his personality, ego, and desire for power, Kefka lost his soul and his sanity- which made him nothing but a more effective Heartless. His heart had become a black hole, which could absorb all Light and then use it as his own. He could also use this technique to bond with other Emblem Heartless in order to increase his power: this is why so few Emblem Heartless have been seen released from the wound. He has kept them for himself."

"My fa- Frollo often said that his Master sought to bathe the world in darkness and then remake it in his own image," Quasimodo said.

"That may be the truth of it," Yen Sid said.

"Wait a second..." Seifer said. "If this Kefka guy is so bad, why hasn't he shown up until now? That whole deal was ten years ago."

"When Xehanort, who adopted the name Ansem at the time, led his army of Heartless to seize control of Radiant Garden, it was Kefka led those Heartless into battle. Many lives were lost to darkness in the ensuing campaign, and the survivors were forced to flee. All but one- Leo Cristophe. 

"Years after Xehanort established rule of Hollow Bastion, Leo bravely fought to repeal the darkness that Ansem's court had brought forth. Until three years later, seven years ago, Leo and Kefka were locked in a standoff. Leo almost evenly matched Kefka's magic with his mastery of the sword, but it was not long before Kefka gained the upper hand. At the last moment, though, something curious happened. His sword transformed into a Keyblade. No one knows how or why this occurred, but those are the facts. Using his new weapon, Leo put all of his power into one final strike which consumed them both. Kefka's heart was released into Kingdom Hearts, and Xehanort lost his most powerful ally.

"Now that Kingdom Hearts has opened, he is free and more powerful than ever. None of you are capable of defeating him- he must be avoided at all costs. What you can do is seal Kingdom Hearts, which will make victory at least achievable in this new war.

"You must be careful, Damien. Just as your sword can be used to fill Kingdom Hearts with Light, in the wrong hands, it can be used to consume a world in darkness. Let no one gain control of that sword. Not even those you trust most, lest you make the same mistakes of Ansem the Wise.

"Now, for the matter of reaching Kingdom Hearts- this can not be done without the cooperation of the Seven Princesses of Heart. King Mickey and his Royal Magician and Captain of the Army, Donald and Goofy, have found two of these women already and search for the remaining four as we speak. The seventh, however, has been trapped by Kefka's light in Destiny Islands- not even the Light of the King's, Sora's, Riku's, and Kairi's Keyblades can overpower it. What the King has proposed is using an artifact he possesses, the Cornerstone of Light, in conjunction with the six princesses to resonate with Kairi and overpower the barrier. Perhaps you can be of aid in this task."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 23, 2009)

Vincent was searching the surface with little success but all of a sudden thought he saw something so went after it.When he found it it turned out it was girl.He went over to ask her a question when she just disappeared as if she wasn't there."What the hell?"


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 23, 2009)

Her disappearance, however, unobscured the view of a billboard with a large advertisement on it:

"COLISEUM GRAND REOPENING! TOURNAMENT TOMORROW FOR A CHANCE TO FACE LEGENDARY HERO HERCULES IN BATTLE! SPOTS GOING FAST, SO APPLY NOW!"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 23, 2009)

"A chance to face Herc huh?" Vincent asked himself."Well it'll pass the time."
Vincent walked around until he found the place to apply.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 23, 2009)

A stubby half-man, half-goat was sitting behind a table in front of the Coliseum proper with a large "APPLY HERE" sign.

"Oh, Herc, you're back," he said without looking up from some paperwork for the games. "You got a big day tommorow. Be sure to give the audience their money's worth. We lost a lot of dough on bringing the stadium back to snuff. I got two words for ya: paying the contractors."


----------



## EPIC (Jun 23, 2009)

Xero stood up after hearing Yen Sid's lecture, "Well then, Master Yen Sid, I have a request. I wish, for a short time, to be your apprentice. I feel that through your teachings, I can become stronger and maybe comeplete my goal: to create a real keyblade." He said with a strong resolve and determination.
"I, too, would wish to become your apprentice," Zee said with same amount of resolve and determination, "I want to become a great alchemist, and create things like the Ultimate Recipe. Also,  I just can't go anywhere without Xero. He's my best friend, and we have done alot together, and this keyblade is our test to prove how far we've grown." Flashbacks began to course through the boys' minds. Memories of them playing together and sythesizing together ran through their heads as they remembered why they became friends, "We want to learn everything about the worlds and life itself."
"I know that our task is to be with these guys and to help them out, but I feel that I wouldn't get anything accomplished at my current state, and I would only be in the way. But, I will return as soon as I know I'm ready, and when I do..." he turned towards the rest of the group and smiled, "So, please accept us, so we can get stronger."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 23, 2009)

"Um Mister goat-man thats three words not two." Vincent pointed out half laughing at the stubby Goat-man."Anyway who are you?"


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 23, 2009)

Yen Sid shook his head. "I'm sorry, but I already have my hands full managing my current apprentice, looking after Jay, and doing all I can to assist in the resistance against Kefka. There is a time and a place for your research, but... this is a time for battle. As for the Ultimate Recipe, I believe Sora, one of the Keyblade Wielders on Destiny Islands, has already perfected it. Ansem's Reports speak of him, briefly. Perhaps if you were to aid us in opening his world, you would get the chance to discuss your findings with him."


----------



## EPIC (Jun 23, 2009)

The two boys nodded their heads, and bowed solemnly, Zee being more disappointed than he has ever been in his entire life, "Then, that means that our research is useless..." He said depressingly. 
"Not exactly, Zee," Xero said assuringly, "Really, I think that he had just given us more than enough to do it. Your responsibility is to give that recipe to Sora and I must create a keyblade, one strong enough to fight against Kefka." He turned to Yen Sid and bowed once again, "We'll do it!" Suddenly, the Abyss radiated a great light. Xero took the blade and felt more powerful than he has ever felt before, "Finally, Master..." A voice called in his mind, "I've been waiting for you... but, I am not complete, there is one final piece missing in your heart... that piece will allow me to gain the power to be a true key..." 
"Xero! Xero!" A smaller, more familiar voice called, causing Xero to snap out of his trance, "Xero! What happened?"
"I don't know, but it seems that Abyss has finally connected with my heart, and is almost complete!"
"Yay! We actually got it closer to becoming a real keyblade without trying!"
"Thanks, Master Yen Sid, but now lets get to the task at hand. So, we should try and get all the princesses, right?"


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 23, 2009)

"I am glad to see you have chosen to cooperate," Yen Sid said. "Your knowledge may prove useful in the days ahead. As you may know, the Seven Princesses are Jasmine, Belle, Alice, Snow White, Cinderella, Aurora, and Kairi. Kairi is on Destiny Islands, and the King has already secured Jasmine and Belle in Disney Castle. That leaves four princesses for us to gather. Keep in mind, though, that if Kefka gets his hands on only one of them, then all is lost.

"Damien, since you are already experienced in your encounters with Maleficent, perhaps it would be best to send you and Xero to seek Princess Aurora on their world. My apprentice will meet you there. Do not worry about Quasimodo- I will have Jay bring him back to his home on Notre Dame. Is there any place you can stay?" He asked the kindhearted hunchback.

"The gypsies treat me well," Quasimodo said shyly. "But Frollo doesn't think they're a good influence."

"What does Judge Frollo know of good influences?" Yen Sid scoffed. "I am sure they will take excellent care of you."

"Now wait just a second..." Seifer said. "What about us, huh? We're not letting some clown take over the universe."

"And we're looking for a friend," Rai admitted. "That's why we went with Setzer, y'know?"

"Vivi," Fuu explained.

Yen Sid's eyes lit up. "My young friends, I can assure you that your friend Vivi is alright. You needn't worry. Please don't ask me how I know, though. I believe he would prefer to keep it a secret. I assure you, he will return to Twilight Town safe and sound very soon. I give you my word as a Wizard."

***

"Ack!" Merlin cried out as a magical arrow flew past him. Realizing the arrow had just saved his despondent group from a battle they were in no manner suited for, he looked up in the direction it was fired.

"Thank you, young sir!" Merlin shouted at Nathan. "You have saved my party a great deal of trouble! Merlin the Wizard, at your service!" He took a bow.

Seconds later, another portal opened up in the First District, and a distressing figure emerged from it.

"Fairy Godmother!" Merlin exclaimed. "What are you doing here? Please tell me the worst has not occured."

"Oh, I'm so sorry dear," Fairy Godmother said gravely. "I'm afraid The Heartless gobbled my world right up again. There was nothing I could do. I had quite a time getting here myself."

"Is Cinderella alright?" Merlin asked hopefully. "At least tell me that."

Fairy Godmother said nothing for a while, and after regaining her composure, explained. "I tried to save her," she said. "Honest, I did. I condensed her spirit into a gem in order to spare her from the Heartless, and tried to take her here. But on the journey... something got ahold of it. I barely escaped with my life."

"No," Merlin gasped. "Please, no. What was it? Do you have any idea?"

"That's the worst of it, I'm afraid," Fairy Godmother admitted. "I know exactly what it was. Chernabog."

***

"Oh! Sorry! I thought you were Hercules," the goat-man said, turning around. "The name's Philocetes. Everyone calls me Phil, though. No complaints. I run this here coliseum, see? Only real heroes get to compete. But you..." Phil gave Vincent a look, examining him up and down. "You look like you would do just fine. Are you interested in signing up?"


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 23, 2009)

Nathan jumped down over to the group. "I remember some of you. From last time the people started showing up." He told them. After hearing the Fairy Godmother's story, he tapped his forehead. "Seems like you have quite a dilemma on your hands. "Perhaps you could use a bit of assistance from one like myself?" He asked, his slightly cocky attitude showing through.

"I have been protecting this town ever since you guys left, so I am by no means weak." Nathan explained, holding out his bow.

----------------

"Princess Aurora. Got it. But how exactly do you expect us to get there and back?" He asked, grasping his sword in his hand. "Do you want me to try some dark portal action?" Damien chuckled. He had a feeling he could make those if he tried, but was kind of wondering about how he and Xero would team up.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 23, 2009)

"All by yourself? Good lord, man," Merlin said. "But, I can see you have the skills to back it up. I appreciate your willingness to help- this is a matter that all of our worlds may depend upon. My usual team that deals with this sort of problem is a little... tied up," Merlin indicated the despondent trio of Hollow Bastionites.

"Merlin, please," Fairy Godmother said. "This is just a boy. Chernabog is one of the most powerful monsters the worlds have ever seen. Even Sora had help the last time they fought."

"True," Merlin mused. "I'm sorry... Nathan? I appreciate your effort, but I can't in good conscience allow you to go alone. Perhaps if you could enlist some help yourself, I could graciously accept your assistance, but otherwise, I may have to wait until the proper group comes around..."

***

"No!" Yen Sid shouted for the first time in what must have been quite a while. The entire room shook. "Damien, if I am to allow you on this expedition, I need your word that you will not use the Darkness of your sword for any purpose other than an extreme emergency. Every time you use it, you alert Kefka's forces and anyone else seeking it to its presence. Please promise me that in the future, you will be more careful. I understand that the last time you resorted to the sword's Darkness, you nearly forged an alliance with Frollo..."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

"Yeah I'm interesting in signing up!" Vincent said."Well who else is planning on competing?Oh and did you see a girl around here?"


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 24, 2009)

"Girls?" Phil asked. "Well, they usually don't hang around here too often. Gladitorial combat isn't their thing, I guess. But, now that you mention it, there has been a strange amount of women signing up for this... it's only gonna be three rounds, I think, with eight fighters, so you'll be the last one. Oh, right, and the prize- if you win the tournament, you get to fight Herc himself. And if you beat him, you can 'gain audience with the Gods of Olympus to ask a single request.'

"Usually, I like to make my tourneys bigger than that, but I need some money right now really bad. Coliseums don't rebuild themselves. Let's see here... Fight 1 is Tifa vs. Nessus, Fight 2 is Auron vs. Dark Thorn, Fight 3 is Celes vs. Ultros, and Fight 4 is Elrena versus... what did you say your name was?"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

"Vincent and wait did you say Auron!?" Vincent asked."Whats he doing here!Why would he be in this tournament!?"


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 24, 2009)

"Vincent..." Phil said aloud, writing it down in his roster. "Okay, got it. Auron? You know that guy? Gives me the creeps, but Herc vouches for him, so he's okay. He wants an audience with the Gods real bad. Says he needs them to help him 'leave this world.' Though I'd say signing up for a tournament is a good way to do just that. People end up dead in these things. Are you sure you want to do this?"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

"If Aurons here I'm sure I want to be in this tournament!" Vincent shouted."And I might find that girl somewhere as well."


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 24, 2009)

"The tourney starts tomorrow afternoon," Phil said. "So find some way to busy yourself until then. I got work to do now. Two words, kid: Beat it. Wait, was that two words? I think I miscounted."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

"Tomorrow afternoon." Vincent said to himself before yawning and left to find something to do."I wonder maybe I could search for that mystery girl."
He decided to search for her.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 24, 2009)

Meanwhile, in the Underworld, Hades looked on through the Eye of the Sisters of Fate.

"Who does this guy think he is, chasing some skirt he's never even seen before?" Hades asked in frustration. "Sweet Aphrodite, I give this guy one job... okay, two jobs.... and he can't even keep his mind on it for over three seconds! Maybe this was a mistake. Minotaurs!" Hades called.

Four men with the heads of bulls and bulging with muscles everywhere appeared, kneeling before Hades.

"See if you can tail the Gunslinger I just sent out without him noticing. If he gets too far from the Coliseum, I want you to strike. I am not letting this guy slip through my firey fingers _again._ Got it?"

"Your will is ours, my lord," one of the minotaurs said in a gruff voice. The others snorted in approval.

"Beautiful. Really. Now, get outta here!"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

"That girl she seemed so familiar yet shes a stranger to me I need to find out who she is and why shes here." Vincent mumbled to himself.
He then saw the girl again and this time was able to see her black hair before she disappeared into thin air.He stopped and scratched his head thinking,"Black hair.......so familiar"


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 24, 2009)

"I didn't see nothin', kid," Phil said. "But, dark hair? Maybe you're talkin' about Tifa? She was the first person to sign up for this thing. She was looking for a guy, also... but he was blonde, now that I think about it. Did you dye your hair recently?"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

"No I was born this colour of hair and I don't think its Tifa but.....she might have something to do with the girl.A big sister maybe?"


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 24, 2009)

"Big sister?" Phil asked. "I don't think I saw her with any family. Last name is... um... Lockheart. Ring any bells?"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

"Nah but that doesn't surprise me I can hardly remember anything right now.But that doesn't matter I'll remember soon enough."


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 24, 2009)

"I can't chat all day, kid," Phil said, getting back to his paperwork. "Whoever this girl is, you're not gonna find her by loitering around here right now. Come back tomorrow."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

"Got it." Vincent said before walking off to have a quick nap.He wondered why he was seeing this girl but she disappaered in like a second.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 24, 2009)

"He's NAPPING!?" Hades fumed, still checking on Vincent. His hair is turning red. "WHY IS HE NAPPING!? HE HAS A JOB TO DO! I WANT AURON BACK AND HERCULES DEAD NOW! Minotaurs!" He called again through the eye of the Sisters of Fate. "Raid the Coliseum! Turn it upside down! If you find Auron or Hercules, bring them out so Vincent can deal with them!" 

He threw the eye across the room, Pain and Panic jumping to save it from smashing against the wall just in time.

"One competent minion!" Hades rages. "That's ALL I ASK FOR! Napping! The nerve!"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

"I wonder why I am I helping Hades after all I don't properly remember him I hardly remember anything about this place so is this what I'm suppposed to do?"
"Nope of course not.You're meant to help people not kill them."
"Huh?" Vincent looked around and saw the girl again."I'm supposed to help people?"
"Yep." She said and disappeared.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 24, 2009)

"Not so fast, young lady," Hades said, appearing himself as four minotaurs rushed past Phil into the stadium. He pulled a young girl dressed in a dark robe out of thin air by her head. She struggled to vanish again, but Hades's power was interfering.

"You've been a very naughty girl," Hades said, bringing her to eye level. "Nobody's supposed to get through the Underworld without my say so. I think somebody needs to be taught a lesson about CURFEW!" He shouted, throwing her headlong into a dark portal. It closed behind her.

"There," Hades said, wiping his hands of the matter. "She won't be bothering you anymore. Now, some of my guys are checking out the Coliseum, seeing if they can find Wonderboy or Guy Smiley while you were catching up on your 'z's. You know, Hercules and Auron? The people you are supposed to be finding and killing right now? Or do you need another refresher course?" Hades asked, knocking on Vincent's head.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

"Hey why did you do that to her!?At least she made me realise something!I'm not supposed to help you!I'm supposed to help other people in trouble starting with her!"
Vincent pulled out a dagger he kept hidden.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 24, 2009)

Hades raised an eyebrow. "A dagger. Really. I don't know if I got this through to you the first time, but I'm... um... kind of a god. You know? A god? As in immortal? Listen, no skin off my nose if you go rogue. You've done it before. Just never over anything this ridiculous. I mean, you just met the girl! How do you know SHE wasn't trying to trick you? Some creepy horror movie child with blank eyes in a hooded cult robe keeps appearing and disappearing at random times and giving you cryptic instructions? Yeah. Not suspicious at all.

"Listen, before you do anything stupid, I'll ask you one more time to stick with me. Your contract is still up, you know. If you go against me, you'll never get your heart back."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

"I don't care!She might have been trying to trick me but......even if thats true she ended up helping me oh and the daggers for your guards which if your a god I don't see why you have them."
Vincent went to run after the minotaurs.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 24, 2009)

"Teenagers," Hades sighed. "Fine. You don't see why I have guards? I'll show you why I have guards."

Hades opened a dark portal right beneath Vincent's feet, warping him into the darkest recesses of the Underworld.

"It's because when I get involved, it's too easy! Takes the fun out of everything!" Hades shouted down the hole. "Now, you're going to stay down there until the Tournament tomorrow, and enter it so I don't have to myself! Or, you can rot in the Underworld as a Nobody for this side of eternity! Take your pick!"

"We found no one, Lord Hades," one of the minotaurs reported to his master. "Hercules and the others must be elsewhere."

"No biggie," Hades said nonchalantly. "I know where they'll be tomorrow. Patience is a virtue, after all."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

"Damnit!I can't let him win!But I'm to weak to beat him."
"Vince you aren't giving up already are you?" a voice in his head asked.
"What who was that?"


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 24, 2009)

"My name is Leo," the voice said. It turned out not to be in his head at all- there was someone with him in the fog. "Leo Cristophe. You need to leave this world, Vincent, and you need to take me with you to Radiant Garden. Many people are dying by the hand of an enemy I thought long dead, and I fear I may be the only one who can stop him. You are one of the Reapers, Vincent. You can come and go from the Underworld as you please. I know these catacombs like I know my own name. Let me guide you to safety."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

"Well Leo I don't remember how to come here and go away from here.Anyway I can't leave that girl she helped me out!"


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 24, 2009)

"What girl?" Leo asked. "I have observed you during your time in the Underworld, but I'm unaware of your actions on the surface. We don't have time for this, though. The fate of all the worlds depends on the two of us escaping while we still can. You possess the ability to leave the Underworld, but I will guide you through it. This has been my home for seven years, and I know the lay of this land as I know myself."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

"Fine but I'll come back here to help her!" Vincent shouted."Well how do we get out of here?I know you said I possess the ability to get out of here but I don't know how."


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 24, 2009)

"There's a doorway between here and the world of the living that most souls can't pass through," Leo said. "But you, as a Reaper, can come and go as you please. I know where the doorway is. So long as I lead you to it, you can take us both to the outside world."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

"Well lead the way then." Vincent said."Hey can you tell what you're doing here and how you know I'm a reaper?"


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 24, 2009)

"I was listening when Hades first brought you here from your homeworld, in the body of a fifteen year old," Leo explained as he led Vincent through a network of tunnels. "I have been here for seven years, after I sacrificed myself to defeat a great villain named Kefka Palazzo who threatened the world order. Recently, though, I've heard whispers from some of the new... residents of the Underworld that Kefka has returned. It is my duty as the sole defender of the honor of Ansem the Wise to defeat him. Not even in death can I shirk that responsibility."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

"Whos Ansem the wise?And Kefka palazzo who exactly is him as well?I know its not any of my business but I want to know."


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 24, 2009)

"Ansem the Wise was a noble ruler of a prosperous world called Radiant Garden," Leo explained. "Until ten years ago, Kefka and I were amongst his chief of staff- he was the Royal Magician, and I was Captain of the Army. However, Ansem's court rebelled against him, and only I remained loyal. Kefka was at the forefront of this rebellion, and obtained a great deal of power which he used to ruin many lives. I struggled against him for three years, until I finally defeated him at the cost of my own life. But now, it seems he has returned, and if the reports from the newly deceased are correct, more powerful than ever and a threat to every world, not just my own. I may be the only one capable of stopping him."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

"Oh right I see so thats why we have to get out of here well lets do it!" Vincent said."Well thats another reason to leave besides getting away from Hades."


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 24, 2009)

"I assure you, Vincent," Leo said. "Whatever Hades can do is no equal to what Kefka will should he succeed."

"HALT!" A minotaur called from the tunnel in front of them. "These catacombs are restricted to authorized personell! Return to your chambers or face the consequences!"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

"So not even Reapers are able to go pass through then?Thats pretty stupid not let me through because I could kill you right now!"


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 24, 2009)

"Are you expecting me to believe that a Reaper would be imprisoned here, in the Underworld dungeon?" the Minotaur snorted. "Come, then, and face your demise."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 24, 2009)

"Well fine I guess I'll have to prove I'm a reaper." Vincent said."But before we begin I'm Vincent just so you know who kicked your ass!"


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 24, 2009)

Damien jumped when Yen Sid yelled. "Geez. Fine. No darkness unless emergency. Got it." He said, looking at him. "So then.... Gummi ship, I guess?" He asked, unable to think of any other form of transportation. "If so, then we should leave as soon as possible. Every minute we wait is another minute that the Heartless and Kefka can get to Aurora." Damien pointed out. "Although I think I might need a bit more magic to defend myself. I only have a little bit, and even then, they are weak."

--------------------------

Nathan sighed. "Enlist help? I really have been the only one here who could fight until you guys showed up, so I really don't know who I would even enlist." He pointed out, sighing. "Do you know of anyone?" he asked.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 24, 2009)

"My name is unimportant," the Minotaur said, "since nothing shall remain of your memory once I crush your soul." The Minotaur charged at Vincent with a heavy polearm.

***

"A wise assessment, Damien," Yen Sid said. "In this matter, I can assist you and your comrade, Xero. I lack the time to teach you new techniques, but I can enhance one which you already possess. Allow me to lend you some of my power..."

*Xero learned Firaga and Blizzaga!*

*Damien learned Waterga!*

***

"I just got back here myself," Merlin said. "But people are arriving in droves. There are sure to be some warriors among them. Try and get a party of three together, not including yourself."

"Looking for a few mercenaries?" A man said behind them. He was dressed in pirate garb and carried a large blunderbuss.

"And, perhaps, a Gummi Ship," a woman said. This one was buxom, shapely, scandalously clad- and had long, floppy rabbit ears.

"Balthier and Fran at your service..." the man said, bowing to Merlin.

"At a nominal fee, of course," Fran added

"Forgetting the captain already, luv?" Said a third man. "Last I checked, I was the leader of this operation. Those Heartless blinked out our world and drove us to this forsaken rock. I'm as much for easy profit as the next pirate... but this matter is personal. I'm sorry," he said, indicating Nathan and Merlin's group. "We haven't met. The name's Captain Jack Sparrow. And, if it's the Heartless you're after... I'll take you wherever you need to go."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 25, 2009)

Vincent yawned and stepped out of the way.Vincent clicked his fingers while whispering,"Fire."
Suddenly a fireball appeared and he threw it at the minotaur.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 25, 2009)

The fireball washed over the minotaur without doing a scratch of damage.

"I am a creature of the Underworld, prisoner," it snorted. "I was BORN AND RAISED in fire!" The minotaur leaped into the air, dropping down polearm first over Vincent.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 25, 2009)

Vincent grinnned then at the last second stopped the Minotaur's attack using up most of his strength."I'm not that easy to beat so don't get so cocky!"
Vincent kicked the Minotaur right in the stomach with great force.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 25, 2009)

"Oof!" The minotaur grunted, and he fell to the ground with the wind knocked out of him. The minotaur recovered his balance with the polearm, placing it firmly in the ground and grabbing it with both arms to swing into Vincent with a full-force full-body kick.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 25, 2009)

"Oh shi-" Vincent cut off before rolling out of the way."Jeez this is getting crazy.If only I was strong enough to beat this guy but I guess I'm not."


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 25, 2009)

"Don't lose confidence, Vincent!" Leo shouted from the sidelines. "You were the best of the Reapers once, even if you don't remember it! This minotaur is just a prison guard! You can beat him!"

"Silence, prisoner!" The minotaur growled, and lunged at the defenseless Leo with his polearm in one arm, the other clutching his stomach to recover from Vincent's kick.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 25, 2009)

"LEAVE HIM ALONE!" Vincent yelled and shoulder-barged the Minotaur with a sudden burst of strength."Your fight is with me!"


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 25, 2009)

The minotaur collided against the opposite wall of the tunnel, and bared vicious-looking teeth, grinning at Vincent.

"Very well, prisoner. I will show no mercy."

Fire in his eyes, the minotaur leapt to his feet and spun the polearm above his head before hurling it at Vincent with inhuman power.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 25, 2009)

"Damn!" Vincent shouted before getting hit and falling to the ground but started to get up slowly."I can't die not yet anyway!"


----------



## EPIC (Jun 25, 2009)

"Alright!" Xero said cheerfully, "I won't let you down, and thanks, Master Yen Sid." Xero turned to Damien, "Let's work well together. You could be the leader since you know more about Aurora's world than I do, but I'm going to be the main offensive since I seemingly know more spells than you do."
"And I'll be the main support!" Zee said enthusiastically. "I can make very good potions and heal you guys when you need it. I can also fly into areas that you can't reach."
"Oh yeah, Abyss has the ability to sense incoming darkness, so we'll be able to detect incoming enemies. Also, one more thing, since you know a water spell, we can combine magic to use to our advantage, don't forget that."
"This so exciting!" Zee cheered.
"I kind of feel like we're in some corny RPG, but I can feel anticipation."


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 25, 2009)

As Vincent lay injured by the Minotaur's strike, Leo approached the beast before he could retrieve his polearm.

"I am determined to escape this Underworld and return to my home to save all the worlds from drowning in darkness, this one included," he said. "AND YOU, A LOWLY PRISON GUARD, WILL NOT STOP ME!"

Leo held out his right arm, and born from his will in his heart to defend his people, a Keyblade appeared in his hand- the Metal Chocobo.

"My fight is with the so-called Reaper," the minotaur said.

"That Reaper may be the only chance this world has," Leo said. "I am not going to let you squander it!" 

Leo charged at the defenseless minotaur with the Metal Chocobo and sliced him clear in half. The remains were consumed by the fire from which he was born.

Gasping for breath, the Metal Chocobo disappeared, and Leo grabbed the polearm of the fallen minotaur. He held out a hand to Vincent.

"Let's press on," he said.

***

"Your tactical prowess is already proving useful on this mission," Yen Sid said to Xero. "You should never have doubted yourself. The King has sent you a Gummi Ship. It is waiting for you outside the balcony."

"Come on, you guys!" Chip shouted from cockpit of the _Invincible_.

"We're all counting on you to beat Maleficent!" Dale added.

"Godspeed, Xero, Damien, and Zee," Yen Sid added finally. "I am sure you will not disappoint me."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 25, 2009)

"How did you do that?And what was that thing?"
Vincent grabbed Leo's hand and pulled himself up.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 25, 2009)

"That was a Keyblade," Leo said, continuing to guide Vincent through the network of catacombs as they steadily approached the surface. "That much I know. More powerful than any other weapon I've ever used. As for how I did it, I'm not sure. That was only the second time it had ever happened. I've learned a lot about the Keyblade since my time down here. It's only manifested by one of the chosen wielders, and is connected to the strength of their heart. Now, I know I'm not one of the chosen. But maybe sometimes my heart becomes strong enough that I'm able to manifest it for a couple of seconds. That's my theory, anyway. Take a left here."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 25, 2009)

"Oh got a keyblade." Vincent said before taking a left."So do you think there'll be more guards ahead?I don't think I can't take much more fighting."


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 25, 2009)

"The journey, I'm afraid, will in all probability be long and perilous," Leo said. "And if my information is correct, Hades will be retrieving you tomorrow afternoon for the tournament. We have no time to rest. But I did notice you cast Fire earlier. Do you know any healing spells? MP is abundant in the Underworld. You can channel it from the mist."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 25, 2009)

"Nah healing spells not my thing I prefer offensive magic but healing would be useful right about now." Vincent replied.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 25, 2009)

(OOC: Woo, over 200 posts!)

"That's a shame," Leo said. "But, I guess we'll just have to endure without it."

"Looking for a healing spell?" someone asked from the catacombs.

"Who was that?" Leo asked.

"Mim's the name," said a voice from deep within a cell. "Madam Mim. I was a powerful witch, in life, and an evil one too. I'm paying for my crimes now in the Underworld. I should be out in, say, two or three thousand years. But maybe if I help you, some of that time will be taken off my sentence. The sooner I can get back to showing up that blowhard Merlin, the better. All I ask... is for some information on the outside world. How is it there?"

"In grave danger," Leo said. "But I knew your Merlin, in life, and he was still alive and well when I last saw him ten years ago. I doubt the situation has changed. He's a crafty one."

"Thank you," Mim said, sighing with contentment. "That just gives me all the more reason to get out of this dank hole so I have a chance of escape. Come here, dearie, and I'll teach you a trick..."

*Vincent learned Cure!*


----------



## Narurider (Jun 25, 2009)

"Thank you!Oh Leo you've been here for a while haven't you?So did you see this girl about my age?I had a friend but she died a while ago."


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 25, 2009)

"I assume you mean the age of your previous body. It saddens me that I've seen a lot of girls at that age in the Underworld since Kefka's return," Leo said gravely. "It would be impossible for me to pick out the one you know. But to spare others the same fate, we must continue. Thank you, Madam Mim," Leo said.

"If you see Merlin," she shouted as they left, "Tell him that Mimsy sends her regards!" She cackled madly.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 25, 2009)

"Well I hoped you knew but I guess not but the thing is I think I've been seeing her quite a bit since I came here."


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 25, 2009)

"Is she the one that Hades threw into a corridor of darkness before he did the same to you?" Leo asked. "That girl is named Kari. She was one of the first to tell me that Radiant Garden had fallen to the Heartless once again. She had been using a strange power of hers, an ability to communicate with Heartless. When Hades summoned Heartless from the Underworld, she could temporarily send herself with them before she was snapped back here like a rubber band. Now, only Hades knows where she is. She must be important to you, Vincent, that you continue to care for her well being even without your heart."

Leo smiled at Vincent. "I know a little of what it is like, to be in your position. There was a girl I very much cared about myself. Her name is Celes. For all I know, she may still be alive. She was like a daughter to me. When I am free from this place, I will make it to Hollow Bastion and face Kefka on my own. If this girl means something to you, I will not allow you to ignore her so you can accompany this old fool on another suicide mission."

Leo continued to lead Vincent through the catacombs.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 25, 2009)

"Kari......I care for her but........first I'll help you then you can help me go get her.After all helping others comes before helping yourself."


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 25, 2009)

"I wish I could help you, Vincent. But all of the worlds may be depending on me. I need to get out of here as soon as possible, before many more girls like Kari are lost to the darkness."

Finally, Leo and Vincent emerged from the dungeons, only to encounter the other three minotaurs.

"Our brother has not reported back to us," one of them said.

"We can only assume you have defeated him," said another.

"Let's see how well you can handle three of his strength at once," the last one snorted. One of them readied a two-handed broadsword, another prepared a battle axe, and the last brandished a huge, steel hammer.

Leo armed himself with the lost Minotaur's polearm. "Now may be a good time to use your revolver," he muttered.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 25, 2009)

"The revolver of course!" Vincent said before getting it out."Now who wants to face me first?This revolver could blow your brains out!"


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 25, 2009)

"Cerberus!" The minotaur with the battle-axe gasped. "Now it is certain our brother is lost."

"He shall be avenged!" The minotaur with the broadsword  shouted, he charged at Vincent as fast as he could, holding his sword in front of him in the hopes of skewering his opponent.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 25, 2009)

"Well I guess you are a stupid brute aren't you?" Vincent said before sidestepping the Minotaur and aiming the revolver at the Minotaur's head.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 25, 2009)

A bullet exploded out of the revolver's chamber and ripped through the minotaur's skull. His lifeless body was consumed in fire as his brother before him.

"Brother!" The minotaur with the steel hammer shouted. He screamed in rage and charged at Vincent, his hammer already in midswing.

"Stay back!" The minotaur with the battle-axe warned him. "We are no match for the Reaper alone!"

The other minotaur payed him no mind and continued to charge.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 25, 2009)

"Well I guess one isn't enough." Vincent said before pulling the trigger the bullet head straight towards the charging Minotaur.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 25, 2009)

The minotaur with the hammer went down, and there was only one left. Something Vincent had not noticed before occurred- before, when he had struck down the first minotaur, one of the barrels of his revolver began to glow red. Now, the second one had. 

The last minotaur laughed.

"Now that you have turned against Lord Hades, Reaper, do you really want to risk activating the final barrel of your revolver by using it to slay me?" he asked. "Put that weapon away, and face me man to man."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 25, 2009)

"Fine I'll kick you ass without that thing!" Vincent said before pointing the revolver at the Minotaur as if about to shoot with it then whispered and used,"Blizzard!"


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 25, 2009)

The Minotaur raised the broadside of his battle-axe to deflect the spell back at Vincent.

"Watch out!" Leo shouted. He charged at the Minotaur with the polearm, but their opponent hooke the polearm onto the curve of his axe and disarmed him, following up by hitting him in the stomach with the end of the axe's handle.

"My fight is with the Slayer," he said, echoing the words of the first of his brothers to perish.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 25, 2009)

"Damn I need to use the revolver but if I do then......" Vincent said before charging at Minotaur before sliding through it's legs while pulling out a dagger and sticking it in the Minotaur's private place.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 25, 2009)

(OOC: Swearing, genitals... don't you think you're being a little graphic for a Kingdom Hearts game? Now I'm going to have to take your knife away. Tsk tsk.)

Before the knife could make contact, the Minotaur stomped a hoof hard down on Vincent's hand, causing the knife to slide a few feet across the cavern. The Minotaur moved to take it.

"And now," he said, "I will end you with the weapon you tried to shame me with."

"Use the revolver, Vincent," Leo wheezed. "I don't think anything will happen until you fire it when all three barrels are glowing..."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 25, 2009)

"Damn I haven''t a choice!" Vincent said before pointing the revolver pointing it at the Minotaur shoots and ran towards Leo.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 25, 2009)

(OOC: I warned you about swearing, didn't I? I should probably add that to the rules. Now I'm going to have to take the revolver from you, too...)

The last Minotaur fell, and the revolver ignited. Glowing with a heat too intense to bear, Vincent instinctively dropped it. The red intensified the revolver into a ball of darkness that grew larger and larger until it took the form of the three-headed Underworld hound itself. All three heads growled intensely at Vincent.

"Looks like I was wrong," Leo wheezed.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 25, 2009)

OOC: Damn isn't a swear word!

"Good boy nice doggy.Come on you're not going to hurt your friend Vincent are you?" Vincent said starting to back away.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 25, 2009)

(OOC: I'm trying to stay true to the spirit of the game. Would they use that word in Kingdom Hearts? I didn't think so.)

Cerberus's left and right heads wagged their tongues, recognizing Vincent as their former master, but the center head knew something was screwy. He howled and breathed a large fireball at the Nobody Reaper.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 25, 2009)

Damien jumped onto the Invincible. "Xero. I believe that with your magic, it is best for you to fight from a distance, since I haven't seen you actually slash anything with it. You haven't seen my sword in action. It is very strong against the Heartless. Magic isn't everything, you know?" He chuckled.

Damien looked at Chip and Dale. "How do I make this thing move?" He asked the two rodents. "Eenie meenie miney mo." Damien mumbled, pointing at different levers and buttons.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 26, 2009)

"Why did I decide to help again?" Vincent asked before rolling to the left the fireball just missing him except an ember which fell on his shirt.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 26, 2009)

(Forgot Nathan in my last post.)

Nathan looked at the people who had just shown up. "Nice to meet you all. You say a nominal fee... Exactly how much are you talking about?" He asked, scratching his head. These people certainly had money on their mind... Must be pirates, Nathan thought, although Jack Sparrow's appearance certainly gave that away.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 26, 2009)

"Just leave the flying to us!" Chip said.

"That's what we're here for," Dale chimed in.

***

At the sight of their master injured, the left head started chewing at the center head's neck, and the right head began to bite the center's nose. All three of the heads yowled in pain.

"Cure..." Leo groaned in pain from his injury. It seemed like he wanted to give further advice, but was in too much pain to do so.

***

"A fee? I wasn't going to do this for a fee!" Jack said incredulously. "This was a little favor for some heroes out of the goodness of me 'eart. We'll help you with your demon problem, no worries."

"Just a moment," Balthier said, gathering Fran and Jack into a huddle.

"You're a bad name to pirates everywhere, Jack," Balthier scoffed. "Nothing at all? Look at that man! He's a wizard. He can do anything for us."

"I'm after bigger treasure, Bal," Jack whispered. "I heard them say that this demon, Chernywhatsit, has some manner of priceless gem. Now, I never promised them they could take that, did I?"

"I'm having doubts about this plan," Fran said.

Jack frowned. "You always have doubts about my plans."

"Because they never work," Fran replied.

"One of him... three of us. Simple math, floppy. When can we leave?" Jack said excitedly, breaking from the huddle and turning to Nathan.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 26, 2009)

Nathan sighed. "I don't care." He said. "Whenever you guys are ready. Got a ship? We can leave now. I know that the person we are looking for is a princess so it shouldn't be too hard to find her after we deal with whatever this Chernabog thing is." He told them, glancing over at Merlin and the rest of them.

"Just leave it to us. You guys protected this town last time the Heartless were in this big of numbers, so this mission is my way of saying thanks." Nathan told those ones.

--------------

Damien sighed in relief. "Good. I can't make heads and tails of these controls. Let's go." He told the chipmunks.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 26, 2009)

"Cure!" Vincent shouted healing Leo then himself."I think we should run while cerb has time to attack again.I don't fancy dieing just yet."


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 26, 2009)

"No, you need to to defeat him," Leo said. "In the past, you must have been able to do that in order for Cerberus to consider you its master. I'm sure you can do it again. It might be difficult for you to maintain confidence without your heart, but I'm here for moral support. If you do this, you'll have proven that you can handle him and you will once again become the master of Cerberus!"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 26, 2009)

"Defeat that thing?Thats crazy!I may have done it before but now I'm weak and anyway I nearly lost against the Minotaurs I couldn't beat cerb!"


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 26, 2009)

The middle and dominant head of Cerberus barked at the other two to leave it be, and they eventually complied. It started to ready another fireball.

"You can handle this!" Leo said. "Stop thinking of yourself as weak! You took down three of those Minotaurs in a matter of seconds once you figured out how! Now, there isn't much room in this catacomb for Cerberus to jump around! Grab one of the fallen Minotaurs' weapons and get up on its back!"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 26, 2009)

"Man if I thought this would happen I'd of stay as I was." Vincent said before running towards one of the Minotaurs' sword which he brung to his side and he ran towards one of Cerb's legs planing on jumping on it and getting onto Cerberus' back.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 26, 2009)

Cerberus tried to shake Vincent off of its leg, but the grip of his golden gauntlet was too tight. So, the three-headed guardian of the Underworld tried to do what it always did when someone was trying to get on its back- it jumped.

Vincent fell off the leg, but unfortunately, Cerberus didn't account for the height of the ceiling. It bumped its three heads against the roof of the rock cave, and came crashing down, temporarily stunned. It probably won't try that again.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 26, 2009)

"Aha!That'll teach it to try to get me off!" Vincent said before running up onto the leg and jumping quickly just about getting on its back.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 26, 2009)

Cerberus got back on its feet and tried madly to shake Vincent off of its back. Leo summoned all of his strength to hit its paw as hard as he could with the hammer while it was distracted. Cerberus yowled in pain. All three heads bent down to rip Leo apart.

"I have them distracted!" He said, grabbing the polearm to defend himself with. "Now is your chance!"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 26, 2009)

"Cerb take this!" Vincnet said before running up to the middle head and stabbing down into its neck as hard as he could.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 26, 2009)

Nathan thought about something and looked at Merlin and the Fairy Godmother. "Before I go. You two look like magic people. Can you give me a protective spell of some sort? I think I might need it for us." He asked them, grasping his bow in his hand. The thing is, Nathan is only good with most magics when he uses them as arrows, but this time he had a plan.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 26, 2009)

"I'm sure it's the least we can do," Merlin said. "What do you think, Fairy Godmother? Aero?"

"Hmm... no, I don't think that'll do against a brute like Chernabog," Fairy Godmother said. "Why don't we try Reflect?"

"I'll see your Reflect and raise you Reflera!" Merlin said.

"That's not a spell."

"Well, we can try, can't we? On three: one, two..."

*Nathan learned Reflect!*

"If you three are done playing pulling rabbits out of hats, we have a demon to slay," Balthier reminded them. "Everyone to the _Strahl!_"

***

"Buckle up, guys," Dale said. "Because we're about to warp at top speed!"

Xero, Damien, and Zee braced themselves, and the _Invincible_ was off.

***

As Vincent plunged the sword into Cerberus's unruly middle head, the three-headed dog condensed itself back into a ball of darkness, wrapping itself around the Minotaur's sword and converting it into the revolver.

"I don't think that beast will give you trouble again," Leo said. "It knows who's boss now. Let's move on."


----------



## EPIC (Jun 26, 2009)

Xero walked inside the Invincible and buckled himself in. He sat back and relaxed for the time being, "He's right in that fact," he thought, "I'm not all that good at actual swordplay, so I guess I'll have to fight from far away. Maybe with Zee's help, I can access higher places to fight in. Still, Abyss is a good weapon anyhow, but I wonder piece I'm making to make it complete..." He pondered that for awhile, "Hey, Damien, you've been to Princess Aurora's world haven't you? Do you know the specs of the place?" he decided to ask.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 26, 2009)

"Whew I don't think I've ever been so reilived in my life." Vincent said before putting the way and nodding for Leo to lead the way.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 26, 2009)

Damien shook his head at Xero. "I've lived in Twilight Town all my life. My first time being anywhere else was Radiant Garden just before we got to Yen Sid." He told him. "Sorry. We're just going to have to do some good old fashioned exploring on our own I guess." Damien sighed as the Invincible flew. "I'm new to the whole 'going to other worlds' thing." He set his sword on his lap. "So I know Water Magic and Thunder Magic. I think I'm in good shape as far as that combo goes."

--------------

Nathan smiled at the Fairy Godmother and Merlin. "Thanks. We're off." He said, walking over to Balthier, Fran, and Jack Sparrow. "Yeah! To the Straw!" He exclaimed, excited and mispronouncing the name.

"So I'm surrounded by pirates? I feel slightly out of place." He chuckled.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 26, 2009)

*ONE DAY LATER...*

Although the _Invincible_ was moving at top speed, Gummi Space is much larger than most maps make it out to be. A full day passed before finally, Damien and Xero docked at the Enchanted Dominion.

***

As Leo promised, the journey to the surface was long and perilous. Many chasms were crossed, many guards were sneaked past, and no stops were made. Leo and Vincent had to rely on a steady amount of Cure spells in lieu of food or sleep. By the next day, their efforts paid off as the pair finally reached a large, stone door.

"Fire your revolver at it," Leo said to Vincent. "Reapers use their weapons to open the door. I've seen it countless times."

***

The crew of the _Strahl_ Plus One had been monitoring Gummi Space for a full day now, but there was still no sign of Chernabog.

"I'm still getting no readings," Fran said. Her eyes were closed in intense concentration, trying to spiritually locate Chernabog's dark energy signature.

"Well, here's a nice enough looking world," Jack said. "Maybe we can stop here and... er... ask for directions? Balthier, what can you tell me?"

"It's called Prydain," Balthier said. "Home of the Black Cauldron. It... doesn't seem particularly friendly."

"Since when has anyone treated us as friends?" Jack said. "Bring 'er down."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 26, 2009)

Vincent twirled out the revolver aimed it at the door and shot quickly before twirling the revolver away again.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 26, 2009)

The stone door slid open, and the light of the surface world of Ancient Greece poured in- as did the sillhouette of several figures- Hades, and a pair of Samurai Nobodies holding Kari hostage, katanas to her throat.

"Vincent!" She shouted. The Nobodies yanked her backwards as she tried to run to him.

Hades performed the classic, villanious slow clap.

"Bravo, Vince. Bravo. Only you could traverse the entire Underworld in one day. Now I know I picked the right guy. And now, I don't even have to come down and get you for the tournament, because you're here just in time! You really are a swell guy."

"Vincent," Leo muttered under his breath. "Do not move. There is an army of demons right behind us."

"And Leo!" Hades said. "Way to go, getting my go-to guy back in shape for the big game. You've been a fantastic coach. You've earned your freedom." Hades produced a contract signed in Leo's name and used it to open a Corridor of Darkness to Hollow Bastion. "After all... a deal's a deal."

"I'm so sorry, Vincent," Leo said, and you could see in his face that he meant it. "I would have done anything for the chance to save my people again. Worlds are depending on me. I hope, one day, you can find it in your soul to forgive me. You've been a great friend to me." He ran off into the portal, which stayed open after Leo had departed.

"And now, there's the matter of your girlfriend here, Big V," Hades said. "Now, normally, the penalty for trying to leave the Underworld without my go-ahead is grounds for soul erasure. But, you don't want that, I don't want that, and I'm sure Kari doesn't want that," he added, pinching her cheeks.

"I've tried reasoning with you, Vince. I've offered you your freedom, your heart, EVERYTHING, and you still won't meet me halfway! So, if I'm gonna get you to enter this tournament, I guess I'll have to throw one more bargaining chip on the pile. Bottom line is this, pal: You win that tournament, and you bring me both Auron AND Hercules, or Little Miss Heartless Whisperer is erased from existence. Whaddaya say?" Hades held out his hand to Vincent, obviously wanting him to shake it.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 26, 2009)

"Leo......why?Fine Hades I'll do it as long as you promise you don't hurt Kari and when I've done what you want I want you to give me Kari."
Vincent looked down so Hades couldn't see tears starting to form.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 26, 2009)

"My friend, we have a deal," Hades said, shaking Vincent's hand. "But, you know, I can't be giving away offers like this. After all, you have slapped me in the face a few times now, and I can't ignore that. Death is supposed to be permanent, and what would I look like if I changed that without good reason? So, here's what's going to happen- you want three things from me, and I want two things from you. When you bring me Auron, you can have your heart, your freedom, or Kari. After you kill Hercules, you can pick another. But the third is mine. Good luck!"

The coliseum doors opened to a crowd of cheering Greeks, waiting to see the day's events.

"Vincent! You're just in time!" Phil said. "Siddown in the Warrior's Dugout while I get the first match started! You're in the fourth match!"

The dugout was a room near the center ring with a bench and a water dispenser where some others were sitting. There were two blonde women. One was wearing battle armor and a determined expression and one was in a business suit with a Heartless Emblem on it and an expression that seemed to frantically change between homicidal rage and sheer terror. The last person... seemed to match the description Hades gave of Auron exactly.

"Welcome to the Grand Reopening of The Coliseum!" Phil shouted to the stands. "Our first match is between Tifa Lockheart of Radiant Garden and local favorite, Nessus the Centaur! Two words, people: BEGIN!!"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 26, 2009)

"He looks like Auron but is he?" Vincent asked himself quietly so the others couldn't hear while leaning on the wall of the dugout."Well I'll find out when its his turn to fight.Well better make my choices now while I'm waiting.I can have one thing bringing Auron to Hades and another by killing Hercules.So if I do both I'll choose Kari for sure and then its ever freedom or my heart.If I had freedom then I'd be able to leave this dump and take Kari with me but I wouldn't have my heart.If I had my heart I'd be normal again but I'd stuck here.I guess I'd choose freedom."


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 26, 2009)

Vincent looked up from his thought process to see the final moments of the match. Nessus, who had the head, torso, and arms of a man and the body of a horse, charged full speed at Tifa, who rolled out of the way just in time. Nessus was unable to bring himself to a halt.

"Ring out! The winner is Tifa Lockheart!" Phil shouted. Some of the crowd cheered, some booed, and Nessus angrily trotted out of the coliseum.

"Whoo, that was tough," Tifa said, returning to the dugout. "But I gotta keep going on."

"You looked pretty determined to win out there," the  man said. "You must be fighting for something special."

"I'm searching for a friend," she admitted. "I thought he might be here, but I guess he isn't... if I win the tournament, though, I can ask the gods to help me find him. What about you? What are you fighting for?"

"I'm just trying to get home," he said. "It's been a long, long time since I've been there."

"I feel like I'm asking for the moon, next to you two," the blonde woman in armor said. "There's a man I'm trying to bring back from the Underworld. He gave his life to save everybody, and we need him again. He... he was like a father to me. His name was Leo Cristophe."

The other blonde woman just screamed in horror, and then in rage for blood, and then horror again. "Soul," she said. "Soooouuuuuul."

"Poor girl," the man said. "I know the story. I was here when it happened. This one's name is Elrena. She was turned into a Heartless by a group called Organization XIII. Her husk of a body and soul, her Nobody, was recruited as their twelfth member. I think her Heartless just wants to be whole again. What about you?" the man asked the newcomer Vincent. "What are you fighting for?"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 26, 2009)

"Oh me I'm fighting for a friend.Shes dead but.......I think if I get to talk to the gods I maybe able to get her back at least......I hope its that easy.Oh and wheres your home?"


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 26, 2009)

"When I was there, it was called Spira," he said, looking off into the distance. "But that was a long time ago. And a lot of things happened since then. Some of them my fault. I just feel like I need to go back and pick up the pieces."

"Alright, it's time for our next match!" Phil said. "This is a big one, so watch out! First is a great fighter and personal friend of Herc's, Auron!"

"That's my queue," the man said. He picked himself up off the bench, carried his sword in one arm, and walked towards the center ring.

"And our challenger, a beast who looks like he's pretty tough, Dark Thorn!"

A large, fearsome Heartless manifested itself on the other side of the arena. A bell rang, and the fighters charged.

"I hope he wins," Tifa said. "I brought a Gummi Ship here. Maybe I'll get a pass if I offer him a ride home."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 26, 2009)

"Hey do any of you know who exactly Auron is?I've heard the name before but thats it I don't know anything else.He looks tough so I'm betting he'll win this fight."


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 26, 2009)

"We... have a mutual friend," Tifa said. "Sora. He helped us both out with some problems. But, after he left, it seems like those problems came back. For both of us."

"I'm rooting for him," the blonde in the armor said. "Any victory against the Heartless is a victory for me."

Unfortunately, though, Auron had fallen out of the ring, bruised and battered by the Heartless.

"Lulu... Kimahri..." Auron moaned. "I'm sorry..."

"I... I can't believe this!" Phil said. "The winner... is Dark Thorn!"

"Neat trick, huh?" A familiar voice said from Auron's seat in the dugout. It was Hades again. This time, he was holding an evil looking trophy.

"Oh, this?" He said, indicating the trophy. "Cute trinket I picked up not too long ago. It's called the Paradox Cup. I can use it to make my minions exponentially more powerful than they should be. I mean, under normal circumstances, that Dark Thorn of mine would have been cake for a bad dude like Auron. But I'm not taking any chances this time."

Dark Thorn charged towards Auron's battered body and grabbed it in one arm.

"What are you doing!?" Phil shouted. "Put him down, or you're disqualified!"

Dark Thorn payed no attention to Phil, and disappeared into the Darkness with Auron.

"Fine!" Phil said to thin air. "You're disqualified, then! Tifa goes on to the finals! I hope you're happy!"

"Well, look at that," Hades says. "Looks like I didn't need you to get Auron for me after all. That means, once you kill Jerkules, you're only getting one thing outta me. It's in the contract, buddy. Sorry. Ciao!" He disappeared in a puff of black smoke.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 27, 2009)

"Hades!That wasn't a fair fight!It doesn't matter what you want him for that wasn't fair!"Vincent looked down as tears started to form."Why I need to do what he wants to get Kari back but......but......"


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 27, 2009)

"You made a deal with Hades," the blonde in the armor told him. "What were you expecting? That he would treat you fairly? He came to me with an offer to release Leo Cristophe when I first arrived, but I refused him. I will redeem him my own way. I will turn to Zeus. But to do that, I must fight. Kefka knows that I'm here, and is doing everything in his power to stop me. Fortunately, Hades' power over darkness here prevents too much of his influence. My opponent in this next fight is one of Kefka's minions. I wish you the best in finding the things that you've lost, but after this match, I will fight you for Leo if I have to."

"Well... on to Round Three!" Phil said. "Celes Chere, Warrior of the Rune Sword, vs. Ultros, um, giant octopus thing!"

Sure enough, a large grotesque monster with eight long, protruding appendages and a sickly grin on its face appeared on the other side of the arena.

"Whoa, mama!" It said, eyes bugging out at the sight of Celes. "I think I know what my wish'll be when I win this tourney." It licked its lips.

"I'll cut that tongue right out of your head, minion of Kefka," Celes said humorlessly.

"Begin!" Phil shouted. And the match was underway.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 28, 2009)

"Wait a minute she said Leo Cristophe........why would someone go through all this just to get that double crosser back?"


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 28, 2009)

No one was there to hear Vincent but Elrena, and she wasn't exactly entirely there. "Soul," she said again, grinning madly at Vincent. "Soulllll."

The crowd cheered at Celes hacked off one of Ultros's handsier tentacles.

"Ouch!" it shouted. "Come on, baby, I was just having a little fun. Now you've gone and got me mad..."

"Thunder!" She shouted, and a bolt of lightning came down upon the monster from the blue sky.

"Son of a...! Okay, that's it! No more Mr. Nice Octopus!" Ultros sprayed ink right in Celes's eyes, temporarily blinding her. She didn't need her sight to use magic, though. The fight raged on.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 28, 2009)

"She seems good but nothing is going to stop me from getting Kari back I don't care what it takes it would be worth being with her again." Vincent whispered to himself.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 28, 2009)

"SXFIHfihjdgtihsduihrtgjhryjinggggggggggggggggggwhat does this girl mean so much to you for, anyway?" Elrena asked. Her eyes had retained color for the first time since Vincent first saw her, and she was now addressing him directly. "You only knew her for a matter of seconds. How can you claim to know anything about her? It's true, she's a good person. But so are you. Is this girl you only met for a matter of moments yesterday worth sacrificing yourself over?"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 28, 2009)

"You don't understand any of this do you?Bit by bit I'm remembering more stuff about me and her.I know now that shes more important to me than myself."


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 28, 2009)

"Memories," she laughed. "People dedicate themselves to them completely, but it's the one thing they should never trust. Look around you. This is the present. This is reality. That's all you can count on. Not the past. Not the future. How can you be certain this girl is as you remember her, hmm? Captain Leo was a good person as well. And yet, he was simply using you for a greater good. How can you be sure Kari is not doing the same? How can you be certain that she, like so many others, is not more than a chip under Hades's thumb?"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 28, 2009)

"Look you can think what you want but if you want me to think that Kari is doing the same as Leo did!Look I know she wouldn't do that!I know more about her than you so don't go acting like its the other way around!"


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 28, 2009)

Elrena laughed maniacally. "You know her more than I do. That's rich. Do you know how long I've known your Kari, dear? I've been a Heartless for a long time, now. All Heartless know Kari. We know her intimately. We are as much a part of her as she is of us. You met her yesterday. You think you've known her before, but she's lived in Radiant Garden all her life. Have you ever been there? I thought not. So, keep your romantic pretensions if they make you happy for now. Just know that all you're setting yourself up for is heartbreak."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 28, 2009)

"Why don't you just mind your own!" Vincent shouted suddenly very angry."If you don't be quiet I'll kill you!"


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 28, 2009)

"Temper temper," she said coyly, wagging a finger. "But don't worry, you child in a man's body. Not that you can feel anger OR worry right now. I have you at an advantage in that regard. No soul, but a heart. We're opposites, you and I. And you know what they say about opposites attracting." She snickered.

"But you'll get your chance to kill me once Leo's little girl takes her turn. We're to fight each other to see who gets to the semifinals, after all. Although, I'm not sure how wise killing me will be. After all, even if you do know Kari from somewhere, the fact of the matter is that right now, I know far more about her than you do. I even know how you can use her affinity with us Heartless to free her without Hades's help. And I'll be more than happy to tell you. All I ask is that you throw the match.

"You can't tell whether you'll be able to kill Hercules or not. And, by the way, spoiler alert, you won't. If it was doable, don't you think Hades would have done it some time in the last fifteen years? If you beat me, you barely have a chance. Let me win, so I can get my slim chance to reunite with my Nobody, Larxene... and we may be able to work something out. Hades isn't the only one with secrets."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 28, 2009)

"You've got a point but how do I know I can trust you?" Vincent asked calm again."After all I don't know you."


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 28, 2009)

"Not anymore than you know Kari, anyway," she pointed out. "And who would you rather trust? Me, or Hades?"

"I did not sign up for this..." Ultros said, all of his tentacles hacked away. He slumped into unconsciousness.

"Celes is our winner!" Phil shouted. The crowed broke into cheers. "Let's get our last quarterfinals match underway! Elrena, a girl who throws a mean grenade and always means business, versus the mysterious Vincent!"

"Time's up, loverboy," Elrena said, taking to the ring. "Choose wisely."

"Ready... FIGHT!"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 28, 2009)

Vincent went into the ring and as the fight started he already knew his choice: throw the match.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 28, 2009)

In a flash, Elrena appeared right behind Vincent and whispered in his ear.

"This first grenade is a dud," she said. "Everything after that will be live ammunition. I suggest you play dead when I throw the first shot."

She jumped back to the other side of the ring and threw a smoke grenade at Vincent that made a convincingly harmful flash from the audience's perspective, but didn't actually do much damage. It was now or never.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 28, 2009)

Vincent was impressed by her smarts and instantly obeyed.He lay down "playing dead" hoping that he had made the right choice.


----------



## Gorblax (Jun 28, 2009)

"Well, that was quick," Phil said. "Elrena is our winner! We'll be taking a break now, as we find a replacement for Dark Thorn in the Semifinals!"

Vincent was taken to the dugout, where Elrena was waiting for him.

"Nice moves our there, boy," She said. "That couldn't have been your first time playing a coward. You were way too good at it. I'll help you get Kari back. Don't worry. I just need to finish this tooooooou... t-t-t-t-t-t-t-ooooo...."

Elrena's eyes flickered on the edge of madness and sanity. She was reverting to her feral Heartless self.

"No..." she pleaded. "Not now... please... this kid... he's already lost so much... I've lost so much... I'm begging..."

"Sorry, Elrena," a voice echoed in the dugout for Celes, Vincent, and the Heartless to hear. "I appreciate you keeping the Reaper from advancing, but I just can't let you get Kari out of where I put her. The Underworld's the only place where she won't interfere with my plans."

"KEFKA!" Celes shouted, drawing her sword. "Show yourself! I'll make you pay for what you did to Leo!"

"Leo is safe, dear, sweet girl," Kefka's voice said to her. "He's in Hollow Bastion as we speak, trying to fight his way through my army of Heartless. He's not making much progress, but he should survive for a while."

"Leo... Leo is alive?" Celes asked.

"A condition that can be remedied, my dear," Kefka's voice laughed. "But back to you, Elrena. Did you know that I have power over every Pureblood Heartless? Something that you happen to be? I can't have you interfering with my plans. So, I'll be taking the last of your sanity, now. Say goodbye to your heart, now!"

"NO!" she screamed. "I WILL NOT LET ANOTHER VILLAIN CONTROL ME! NOT AGAIN! IF I HAVE TO GO DOWN, 'KEFKA...' YOU'RE GOING WITH ME!"

A column of darkness rose from the ground where Elrena lay, crumpled. She screamed a ghastly scream as her body eroded into nothing... and was replaced with Kari. She looked as startled to be there as anyone else was.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 28, 2009)

Damien opened the Invincible's cockpit and jumped out. "Here we are. Good old... Place. Fun. Let's start the search shall we?" He asked his partner on this adventure, stretching out after being in that ship for a day. He thought space would be more fun, but in fact it was quite dull. Just lot's of... Well, space.

He held his hand out and his sword appeared in a flash of light, as it did before when Frollo tried to use it. "That's handy. I've got to use that more often." Damien told himself, making a mental note. Something felt wrong. He was sensing something. Maybe his connection to darkness was allowing him to sense it approaching. All he knew was that there were Heartless. And they were coming.

But he was ready.

----------------

Nathan sighed. "Glad to know I'm with people with such great reputations. Maybe I'll aspire to your level of greatness one day." He chuckled. He meant it in a slightly teasing way. "Well, let's land this baby." Nathan told the other people aboard the Strahl.

"Yohoho. Land ho. All that good stuff, yeah?" He was a bit excited to be off of Traverse Town for the first time since he got there.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 29, 2009)

"How did that happen?" Vincent asked himself."Wait Leo hasn't died again?When I get my hands on that little back stabber I'll....!I'll kill him thats what!"


----------



## EPIC (Jul 1, 2009)

Xero nodded his head after Damien told him he didn't know much about Enchanted Dominion, "I see, " he thought, "guess we're screwed on that end."
Soon, they finally landed in the world and Damien quickly jumped out of the cockpit, asking if they should do a little bit of searching as he walked out. Xero was just about to reply until he felt Abyss vibrate violently. Heartless were coming, and they were coming fast. Suddenly, a group of Shadows and Neoshadows popped up from the ground. One of the Neoshadows leaped from the ground under Xero's feet. Xero quickly jumped back and met back-to-back with Damien. He smiled at him and jumped into the fray.


----------

